# GT Sport



## AltissimaRatio (7. Oktober 2017)

Dies soll der "offizielle" GT Sport Thread sein. Stellt hier eure Replays, Bilder und Rennvideos rein.

GT Sport:

erscheint : 17.10.2017
Eine Demo erscheint am 09.10. und ist limitiert auf drei Tage, d.h. sie ist nach dem 11.10 nicht mehr download und abrufbar. Preload ab 07.10. 11Uhr MEZ
bei Release werden verfügbar sein:



ca 177 Fahrzeuge Gran Turismo Sport: Auto-Liste mit allen Fahrzeugen in der Bilderstrecke - Bild 1 - Bilderserie - GIGA
17 Rennstrecken These Are All the Track Locations in GT Sport

GT Sport hat leider keinen dynamischen Tagesverlauf sondern man kann vor dem Rennen die Uhrzeit festlegen und bei dieser Tageszeit verharrt das Spiel auch wenn man 99 Runden fährt. 

Dafür besitzt das Spiel eines der realistischsten Beleuchtungsmodelle und produziert geradezu photorealistische Rennen und Replays. Einige Beispiele sollen das verdeutlichen. Dabei ist alles echtes Gameplay oder direkte Replays. Die Replays von GT Sport werden nicht von der Engine aufgehübscht und erfahren keinerleih grafische Verbesserung gegenüber dem Gameplay.

Gifs





__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/Q53cEdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/YksLpfX

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://abload.de/img/109knp.gif

Videos





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YRIKOT6MVl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4cmyMmJZ7P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wW2cRomNxNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stoepsel (7. Oktober 2017)

Das der Drift im 2.GIF keinen Reifenabrieb darstellt, ist aber lächerlich, oder meint Ihr nicht...!?

Sonst sieht die Fahrzeugbewegung schon sehr gut aus.

Fahren werde ich dieses Spiel trotzdem nie...
Bleibe AC treu


----------



## RavionHD (7. Oktober 2017)

Sieht stellenweise etwas altbacken aus, man muss dazu sagen Microsoft hat es mit der Forza Reihe geschafft GT hinter sich zu lassen.
Sonst sieht es bei Microsoft relativ düster aus.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (7. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt jetzt wo du es erwähnst sieht der fehlende Reifenabrieb wirklich etwas falsch aus. Fällt wahrscheinlich nicht so auf weil alles andere photorealistisch ist und die Fahrzeugbewegung gefühlt zu 100% stimmt. 
Altbacken könnte man sagen weil es eher nicht den Bling Bling Faktor eines Forza 7 oder Driveclub hat. Gran Turismo hatte schon immer den eher photorealistischen Look ( jeweils im Vergleich zu zeitgenössischen Spielen), aber diesmal haben sies echt gebracht. 

GT Sport könnte das allererste Rennspiel sein bei dem ich Bock drauf hab Nachtrennen zu fahren. In jedem anderen Spiel (auch Driveclub ) viel die Beleuchtung (und dadurch die Optik) nachts einfach ab und kam nicht an die Grafik bei tag heran. Bei GT Sport ist aber anders - die Nachtrennen sind super atmosphärisch und die Scheinwerfer leuchten die Strecke so aus wie man es in echt kennt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcNjarLGcoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stoepsel (7. Oktober 2017)

In der Tat, sieht das Nachtrennen extrem geil aus... Auch, wie der Vorderman ihn da vorbei lässt, per Blinker rechts. Hammergeil.

Hach, das wäre mal ne Grafikengine für die ganzen Sims hier...  Träum!


----------



## RavionHD (7. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Stimmt jetzt wo du es erwähnst sieht der fehlende Reifenabrieb wirklich etwas falsch aus. Fällt wahrscheinlich nicht so auf weil alles andere photorealistisch ist und die Fahrzeugbewegung gefühlt zu 100% stimmt.
> Altbacken könnte man sagen weil es eher nicht den Bling Bling Faktor eines Forza 7 oder Driveclub hat. Gran Turismo hatte schon immer den eher photorealistischen Look ( jeweils im Vergleich zu zeitgenössischen Spielen), aber diesmal haben sies echt gebracht.


Toll, ändert ja trotzdem nichts daran dass die Vegetation bzw alles drumherum altbacken aussieht, speziell gegen Forza 7 oder Project Cars 2 mit ihrem "Bling bling".


----------



## AltissimaRatio (7. Oktober 2017)

so schlecht sie die Umgebung doch gar nicht aus.. Forza hat stellenweise sicher bessere Umgebungen, von Project Cars 2 hab ich gar nicht gesprochen


----------



## stoepsel (7. Oktober 2017)

Vegetation? oO
Was is das? :p

Besser altbacken, als ohne Räder aus der Box entlassen zu werden - siehe PC2...


----------



## RavionHD (7. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> so schlecht sie die Umgebung doch gar nicht aus.. Forza hat stellenweise sicher bessere Umgebungen, von Project Cars 2 hab ich gar nicht gesprochen


Schlecht nicht, aber speziell die Bäume sehen halt nicht mehr ganz aktuell aus.


stoepsel schrieb:


> Vegetation? oO
> Was is das? :p
> 
> Besser altbacken, als ohne Räder aus der Box entlassen zu werden - siehe PC2...


Zugegebenerweise wirklich sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## onlygaming (7. Oktober 2017)

Also es gibt keinen Tag/Nacht Wechsel? Schade, hätte echt cool sein können da 24h lang in der grünen Hölle zu verharren^^

Mal hoffen das AC 2 ein dynamisches Tag/ Nacht + Wettersystem ala Livetrack 3.0 bekommt


----------



## stoepsel (7. Oktober 2017)

Dynamisches Wetter is ja mal gar nich sooo wichtig, finde ich...
Aber Tag/Nacht-Wechsel mit bisl Morgennebel und bisl mehr Motorleistung, wegen kälteren Temps, wäre schon cool.
Aber plötzlich Schneefall oder Weltuntergang, brauch nu wirklich Niemand, bei nem 24h Rennen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (7. Oktober 2017)

Optisch sieht es doch deutlich besser aus als Forza, vorallem die Streckendetails.

YouTube


----------



## DARPA (7. Oktober 2017)

Das es Gran Turismo nicht schafft, von diesem synthetischen Sound weg zu kommen.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (7. Oktober 2017)

das stimmt. Die sounds sind aber dennoch ein Fortschritt seit GT6. Gerade bei den Rennversionen ist es auch garnicht mehr soo schlimm da die Wagen dort eh alle sequenzielle Getriebe haben und deren geheule haben sie auch synthetisch gut hinbekommen.


----------



## addicTix (7. Oktober 2017)

GT Sports Thread, aber erstmal vollgepumpt mit Kommentaren über Forza, Project Cars und Assetto Corsa, ggf. von leuten die nich mal ne PS4 haben. Fängt gut an.


Kein Tag/Nacht Wechsel oder Wetter sehe ich erstmal nicht so schlimm, Driveclub hat das auch nachträglich bekommen.. die Hoffnung besteht für mich also weiterhin.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (7. Oktober 2017)

Beleuchtung und Wagendetails von Außen ist schon sehr geil.

Beta lässt sich ja schon mal starten und man sieht neben Bilder auch Replay. Allerdings rutschen da die Straßenwagen etwas komisch durch die Kurve. Da sieht es in Bewegung für mich nicht ganz so stimmig aus. Wichtig ist eh was hinter dem Lenkrad live passiert.

Fehlender Tag/Nachtwechsel finde ich auch nicht toll und die Streckenauswahl ist nicht so berauschend. 17 Orte mit unterschiedlichen Streckenverläufen und zu wenig echte GP Kurse wären mir auf Dauer zu eintönig. Aber vielleicht liefern sie ja nach Veröffentlichung was nach.


----------



## 4B11T (8. Oktober 2017)

Der Sound macht alles Kaputt. Das Geheule von teilw. geradverzahnten Renngetrieben ist dabei nicht mal übertrieben gelungen, aber es klingt alles so monoton und unemotional. Als hätte man nur einen 3 Sekunden langen 8bit-mono Soundschnipsel je Motor, welcher in Endlosschleife abgespielt wird. Keine Kieselsteine, die in den ungedämmten Radhäusern einen Höllenlärm machen, keine zufälligen Zündaussetzer, keine zufälligen Fehlzündungen beim Schalten (Flammen am Endrohr gut und schön, aber im Innenraum muss das auch zu hören sein), kein akustisch wahrnehmbares Schleifen /Aufsetzten bei Bodenwellen usw. usw.


----------



## RavionHD (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Optisch sieht es doch deutlich besser aus als Forza, vorallem die Streckendetails.
> 
> YouTube


Definitiv nicht, die Streckendetails und die Vegetation sind nicht auf dem Niveau aktueller Rennspiele.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (8. Oktober 2017)

sicher ist GT Sport vorne mitdabei was Umgebungen angeht...was denkst du dir eigentlich? was soll dieser provokante Satz? 
Den hättest du für Project Cars 2 aufheben sollen. Da würd er passen. Hier defintiv nicht. GT Sport erzeugt wie man sieht photoreale Rennen. Da trägt logischerweise auch die Umgebung mit bei.
Welche bei GT Sport sogar ziemlich detailiert ist.. 
Was den Sound angeht so ist ziemlich klar das GT Sport hier Potenzial liegen lässt. Aber komplett im Eimer ist er jetzt auch nicht. Und ich bin in der Hinsicht ziemlich Driveclub verwöhnt welches nach wievor den besten sound hat da dort Sony Geld dafür gesorgt hat das jedes der Autos von 16 Mikrophonen aufgenommen wurde.
Bei GT Sport hört man aber oft Fehlzündungen .. gerade bei den  Replays spotzt und knallt es die ganze Zeit eigentlich.. ich finde es kommt doch ziemlich geile Rennatmosphäre auf im Klangzusammenspiel..
Das man bei der Demo schon ins Menü kann aber nichts starten kann ist übrigens ein ganz fieser Trick.. argh spielen will!

https://orig00.deviantart.net/606f/f/2017/280/9/a/gtsportdemo9_3photoshop_by_vspectra-dbpttll.gif





__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/yaIeo2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://abload.de/img/gts2mxu4x.gif

beim letzten Gif siem ganz weit am Horizon sogar Leute rumlaufen...

Stimmt Gt Sport ist ja soo weit hintendran was Umgebungen angeht 
noch ein netter Vergleich : Nürburgring bei Nacht - GT Sport vs Realität
Der Wahnsinn  wie nah GT Sport der Realität kommt...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6Rx4Hjf1gY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (8. Oktober 2017)

Die Umgebungen gehen für mich in Ordnung. Schönsten 2D Hintergründe.

Dafür fehlt natürlich die Verwandelbarkeit eine PC2 mit den Jahrzeiten und Witterungsbedingung bis hin zum Schnee.
Forza hat dafür halt viel mehr in Bewegung und Dinge die neben der Strecke passieren.(Vogelschwärme, Konfetti, Feuerwerk, Ballons, Fahnen usw...)

So hat jeder Racer seine Stärken und Schwächen.

Letzten Endes muss die Performance passen. Hier und da muss galt was zurückstecken wenn man mindestens 60 Bilder halten will.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> sicher ist GT Sport vorne mitdabei was Umgebungen angeht...was denkst du dir eigentlich? was soll dieser provokante Satz?
> Den hättest du für Project Cars 2 aufheben sollen. Da würd er passen. Hier defintiv nicht. GT Sport erzeugt wie man sieht photoreale Rennen. Da trägt logischerweise auch die Umgebung mit bei.
> Welche bei GT Sport sogar ziemlich detailiert ist..
> Was den Sound angeht so ist ziemlich klar das GT Sport hier Potenzial liegen lässt. Aber komplett im Eimer ist er jetzt auch nicht. Und ich bin in der Hinsicht ziemlich Driveclub verwöhnt welches nach wievor den besten sound hat da dort Sony Geld dafür gesorgt hat das jedes der Autos von 16 Mikrophonen aufgenommen wurde.
> ...



Seine Aussage mag für dich vielleicht etwas provokant sein, dafür liest sich dein Post also wärst du absolut von GT gehypt 
Für mich ist ein Rennspiel ein gutes Rennspiel, wenn Sounds, Fahrverhalten, Strecken und Autos top sind.

GT mag teilweise schöne Streckendetails haben dafür fehlt es GT Sport an wichtigeren Dingen:

1. Innenräume der Autos. GT hatte schon immer die am wenigstens detaillierten Cockpits. Wenn ich mir das Video mit der Corvette anschaue, ist das in GT Sport auch so.
In früheren Teilen waren Cockpits in GT teilweise auch einfach komplett schwarz weil sie nicht vorhanden waren. Sowas ist für mich ein No-Go.
2. Sounds. Die Sounds bei GT hören sich eindeutig besser an, als in den letzten Teilen. Da dachte ich immer ich würde mit meinem Staubsauger fahren. Dennoch sind die Sounds noch weit entfernt von gut. Die Motorsounds klingen immer noch wie aus dem Synthesizer und ich will ja nicht nur das Auto hören, sondern auch alle anderen Geräusche.
3. Umfang. 162 Autos sind ordentlich und reichen auch. Aber 17 Strecken mit 40 Layouts? Das ist sehr wenig. Forza 7 bietet 32 Strecken und selbst da hätte es mehr sein können.
4. Auch beim Wetter hinkt GT Sport hinterher. Ich habe außerdem kein Video gefunden, in dem man GT Sport bei Regen sieht. Haben sie da wohl etwas zu verbergen? Wie sieht es mit Pfützenbildung auf den Strecken aus?

Zur Grafik:

Ein Vergleich von Nachtrennen in einem Spiel und der Realität ist auch etwas schwachsinnig. Klar, dass das Spiel da nicht schlecht aussieht, denn Nachts gibt es auch die wenigsten Details. Bei Nachtrennen steht aber PCARS 2 für mich ganz vorne, da das Licht der hinteren Autos absolut realistische Schatten und Lichtkegel in meinem Cockpit wirft. Als ich das so das erste Mal bemerkt habe, war ich absolut beeindruckt.
GT Sport sieht hauptsächlich in den Replays bzw. im Fotomodus richtig gut aus, wie man hier sieht YouTube . Denn da scheint es auch mit weniger FPS zu laufen, wie man in dem Video ab Minute 4 sehen kann. Die Sounds in dem Video sind außerdem zum Einschlafen.
Auch in diesem Video YouTube sieht man, dass die Grafik sich in keinster Weise von anderen aktuellen Rennspielen unterscheidet.
Auch die Grafik hier sieht eher schlechter aus als in anderen aktuellen Rennspielen: YouTube.
Die Texturen wirken auf mich etwas unscharf und matt, das kann aber auch an Youtube liegen.

Als Gesamtpaket fällt GT Sport für mich durch. Da erwarte ich mir mehr von DEM RENNSPIEL der Playstation.

Achja, diese Vergleichsvideos, wo auf Youtube zwei oder mehr Spiele in einem Video verglichen werden, ist auch eher sinnlos. Wenn, dann müsste man beide Spiele auf den gleichen Bildschirmen nebeneinander laufen lassen.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (8. Oktober 2017)

Hi Rage1988
beim Sound gibt wie schön öfter erwähnt keine 2 Meinungen , der ist schlechter als bei den Mitbewerbern.
Vom Wetter hat man  noch nichts gesehen das stimmt. Ich vermute mal das es reingepatcht wird. Genauso wie mehr Wagen und Strecken. 
Das die Replays besser aussehen weil sie andere Detailsettings hätten stimmt allerdngs nicht. Aber stimmt das sie mit 30fps laufen. Aber das kommt daher weil beim replay einfach mehr Wagen und Strecke zu sehen sind als beim Rennen.

Die Cockpits  sind  auf jedenfall vorne dabei diesmal.
Da hast vielleicht noch nicht die richtige Footage gesehen denn die Aussage von Polyphony Digital  das ihre Automodelle nur von den originalen Hersteller CAD Daten überboten werden galt auch für die Innenräume.
Nun, das Gute ist das gerade einige gute Rennspiele gibt so das wohl jeder irgendwo fündig wird.
Es müssen also nicht alle GT Sport spielen 

edit grade etwas  "seltsames beim Neogaf Lesen gestoßen..
ich will  auch gar nicht Forza 7 dizzen , das Spiel sieht super aus - aber das hier ? YouTube lol - ich musst echt Lachen. Zum Vergleich GT Sport :
YouTube

Ich dachte wohl das Turn10 genügend Ressourcen haben sollte um sich hier ne Boxencrew zu leisten?!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Oktober 2017)

addicTix schrieb:


> GT Sports Thread, aber erstmal vollgepumpt mit Kommentaren über Forza, Project Cars und Assetto Corsa, ggf. von leuten die nich mal ne PS4 haben. Fängt gut an.
> 
> 
> Kein Tag/Nacht Wechsel oder Wetter sehe ich erstmal nicht so schlimm, Driveclub hat das auch nachträglich bekommen.. die Hoffnung besteht für mich also weiterhin.



Stimmt ja nur wer der PS4 mächtig ist darf hier Posten oder seine Meinung teilen. Ich bitte um Verzeihung oh großer Herr.


----------



## addicTix (8. Oktober 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Stimmt ja nur wer der PS4 mächtig ist darf hier Posten oder seine Meinung teilen. Ich bitte um Verzeihung oh großer Herr.



Wen interessiert deine Meinung über Forza/Assetto Corsa im GT Sports Sammelthread?
Interessiert wen unsere Meinung über GT Sports im Forza/AC Thread? Glaube nicht.
Also stell dich nicht dümmer an als du bist.

Ich geh auch nicht in den GTA V Thread und schreibe über Watch_Dogs. 




MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Verzeihung oh großer Herr.


Übrigens, darfst mich auch gerne addicTix nennen.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (9. Oktober 2017)

Von mir aus darf hier gerne auch über die anderen aktuellen Rennspiele diskutiert werden. 
Es sind ja gerade die Vergleiche die alle interessieren.
Wenn ich das Spiel hab und hier anfange Videos und Screenshots reinzustellen sind mir zb aussagekräftige Gegenbeispiele von Forza und PC2 herzlich willkommen..


----------



## addicTix (9. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Spiel hab und hier anfange Videos und Screenshots reinzustellen sind mir zb aussagekräftige Gegenbeispiele von Forza und PC2 herzlich willkommen..



Sowas würde ich ja noch in Ordnung finden, aber wenn das Spiel noch nicht mal richtig draußen ist (die Demo kommt ja erst morgen um 11 Uhr) und man sieht schon wie der offizielle Thread direkt auf der ersten Seite mit anderen Rennspielen "vollgespammt" wird, dann ist's schon dezent merkwürdig.
Man fängt ja auch keinen GTA VI Sammelthread an um dann noch mehrere Seiten über Watch_Dogs 2 zureden...
Eher will man ja wissen, was die Leute über GTA VI denken oder die neuesten Infos zum Spiel etc.

Aber an sich ist MezZo_Mix sowieso nur auf Provokation aus 
Er kann offensichtlich private Dinge zwischen ihm und mir nicht vom öffentlichen Forum trennen.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (9. Oktober 2017)

falls einer mit der PS4 Pro die Demo zockt bitte mal schreiben wie es so aussieht. Ich hab hier in der Arbeitswohnung nur die norm. PS4.

Muss auch noch 3 Stunden arbeiten..argh.


----------



## addicTix (9. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> falls einer mit der PS4 Pro die Demo zockt bitte mal schreiben wie es so aussieht. Ich hab hier in der Arbeitswohnung nur die norm. PS4.
> 
> Muss auch noch 3 Stunden arbeiten..argh.



Konntest du es bereits testen?
Kam bisher auch noch nicht dazu.

Falls ja, wie findest du es im Vergleich zu Driveclub?
Driveclub hab ich ja immer sehr gerne gespielt, ist zwar mehr Arcade, dennoch war es spaßig.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Oktober 2017)

Weiß denn jemand ob noch ein GT7 für PS4 kommt? Das wären die so ziemlich einzig beiden Titel für die ich mir eine PS4 kaufen würde. GT Sport macht schon spaß aber für 1 Spiel kann ich dann auch zum Kollegen gehen


----------



## AltissimaRatio (9. Oktober 2017)

ja hab es schon gespielt. Ist sehr durchgestylt. Alles wirkt durchdacht. Grafisch ist es gut auf meiner og PS4. Die Pro hab ja zuhause und kann es dort nicht testen. 
Auf der og PS4 ist die Grafik nicht ganz sooo gut wie die GiFs suggerieren, zumindest in den Rennen. 
Die Replays sind der Hammer. Im Neogaf Forum flippen die Pro User aus wegen der Grafik. Speziel der "Bildqualitätsmodus" soll wohl selbst Driveclub und Forza 7 in den Schatten stellen.
Aber kann ich nicht testen..
Vom Spielgefühl her überagend - jedes Auto hat Gewicht das man beim fahren spürt.  
Geht in Richtung Assetto Corsa. !


----------



## addicTix (9. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Speziel der "Bildqualitätsmodus" soll wohl selbst Driveclub und Forza 7 in den Schatten stellen.



Also gibt es verschiedene Grafikpresets die man mit der PS4 Pro auswählen kann?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (10. Oktober 2017)

Wenn die PS4 an einem 4K TV angeschlossen ist, dann ist automatisch der "Priorität für Qualität" Modus aktiv. Kann dann auch nicht verändert werden, da der Menüpunkt nicht auswählbar ist. 
Stellt man in den PS4 Einstellungen auf 1080p oder zockt eben an einem Full HD TV, kann man zwischen Bildfrequenz und Qualität wählen. Bedeutet im Modus "Priorität für Qualität" 1800p checkerboard und Replays mit 30 FPS. Im Modus "Priorität für Bildfrequenz" 1080p und Replays mit 60 FPS.


----------



## fatlace (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab die demo gestern gezockt.
Diese ganzen Anzeigen sind mega nervig, und man kann nur alles aus blenden, hat dann auch keinen drehzahlmesser ect mehr, sehr bescheiden.

Die Außenkamera ist mal wieder vollkommen „steif“ damit macht es kein spass, wen da nicht ein bisschen bewegung drinne ist, seid gt5 ist da außenkamera verhunzt.

Optik auf der normalen ps4 ist okay, besser als forza 7 sieht es nicht aus.

Für mich ist das enttäuschend, nach so einer entwicklungszeit., sowas ab zu liefern.

Als vollpreis spiel werd ich es mir jedenfalls nicht kaufen, villt wen es mal im sale ist oder es bei ps plus als monatliches spiel umsonst gibt


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (10. Oktober 2017)

Fährt sich insgesamt auch einfacher und gutmütiger als die Konkurrenz. Gute solide GT Gameplay. Da ist man etwas mehr weg von einer Sim als die Anderen. Es macht aber Spaß. Trotzdem ist halt recht wenig Bewegung drin. Fahren wirkt galt zum Teil so steif als ob man ständig an einem Fahrsicherheitstraining teilnimmt.

Präsentationstechnisch ist nicht ganz so viel los. Replays sind natürlich toll.

Streckenqualität ist im Gesamten nicht besser als bei der Konkurrenz wenn man berücksichtigt dass es nur voreingestellt und nicht dynamisch ist was weniger Leistung kostet.

Netter Racer den ich mir schon holen werde für paar lockere Runden Zwischendurch.
Alleine wäre mir GT, auch wegen dem Umfang, einfach zu wenig.
Da bin ich schon über die anderen Racer froh.


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Oktober 2017)

hats eigentlich schon jemand mit Wheel getestet? Wenn ja, ist es genauso ein Reinfall wie bei Forza 7?

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ANO0oOf5fR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Sounds würden mir das Spiel echt vermiesen (so wie es auch in den vorherigen Teilen schon der Fall war) 
Grafisch scheint es ja echt gut zu sein (wobei man noch keine Wettereffekte gesehen hat), aber Grafik alleine macht noch kein gutes Spiel.


----------



## huenni87 (11. Oktober 2017)

Also ich habe gestern ein paar Stunden spielen können. Mit dem Thrustmaster T300. Bin auch das 30 Runden Rennen gegen die KI gefahren mit Boxenstopp usw. Mein Fazit:

Es fühlt sich gut an. Macht Spaß. Die Lenkradsteuerung ist deutlich besser als bei Forza 7 (PC). GT fühlt sich dabei mehr wie eine Sim an als Forza. Allerdings bleiben die Details des FFB dann doch recht deutlich hinter Assetto Corsa oder R3E zurück. Dinge wie Curbs werden sehr gut übertragen, untersteuern und rutschen über die Vorderräder haben einen tollen Effekt wodurch man sofort merkt das man zu stark bremst. Übersteuern lässt sich sehr gut kontrollieren und man spürt sehr gut sobald das Auto rum gehen will. 
Was mir aber an Details deutlich fehlt sind bspw. Unebenheiten auf der Strecke. Sowas merkt man gar nicht im Lenkrad. Auf der NoS ein wenig. Bei Assetto Corsa muss man auf der NoS das Lenkrad schon ordentlich festhalten, selbst auf den Geraden. Bei GT kann ich auf der Döttinger Höhe die Hände auch locker vom Lenkrad nehmen. Leider konnte ich nichts einstellen da die Demo jedes Mal wenn ich in die Optionen gehen will crasht. Vielleicht lässt sich also noch was am FFB rausholen wenn man etwas einstellen kann.

Grafisch ist es sehr gut. (PS4Pro) Ich sitze mit Wheelstand ca. nen Meter vom 55" 4K TV weg. Hier ist dennoch alles scharf und läuft super. Gestern hatte ich allerdings auch einmal einen kurzen Framedrop. Ansonsten aber immer konstant 60fps. Das Lightning mit aktivierten HDR ist echt klasse und geht in Richtung Fotorealismus. Abseits der Strecke sind die Details auf manchen Strecken überdurchschnittlich, bei anderen Strecken nicht mehr ganz so toll. Am Streckenrand ist die Vegetation in 3D und sieht top aus, weiter ab der Strecke ist es dann 2D und am Horizont sieht man schon das die Texturen unscharf sind. Allerdings wirkt das im Rennen oder auch bei Replays nicht störend. Eher habe ich doch gestern ein paar Mal gestaunt wie gut so manches Panorama doch aussieht.

Zum Sound. (Auf 5.1 Anlage und Kopfhörer getestet) Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen warum auch jetzt wieder alle auf dem Sound rumhacken. Er ist realistisch. Punkt. Es fehlt vielleicht ein wenig Bass um das Druckvoller zu machen, die Sounds selbst sind aber sehr gut. Jedes Auto klingt anders, gerade bei den GT3 kann man ohne hinzusehen hören welches Modell gerade vorbeigefahren ist. Der etwas "komische" klang eines M6 GT3, dann der brüllende V8 des AMG GT. Alles klar rauszuhören. Es gibt klare Unterschiede wie die Fahrzeuge Außen oder Innen klingen. Von daher eine deutliche Steigerung. Nur Raceroom gefällt mir da noch etwas besser. Was wieder etwas zu präsent ist, das Reifenquietschen. Tatsächlich schon besser als in der Beta, aber noch etwas zu laut zum Motor. Da ich wie gesagt nicht in die Optionen komme, weiß ich nicht ob man da was einstellen kann. Außerdem fehlen ein paar Geräusche die das Ganze etwas immersiver machen würden. Wie Bspw. bei Raceroom das schlagen von Steinen gegen die Karosserie nachdem man auf dem Gras war oder das Qietschen der Bremse.

Schadensmodell: Es gibt eines. Wenn man es maßlos übertreibt wirkt sich der Schaden sogar auch aufs Lenkverhalten aus. Allerdings muss man dann schon Unfälle bauen nach denen man eigentlich Tot wäre. Ansonsten gibts Kratzer im Lack, Kaputte Scheinwerfer, nix besonderes. Die Fahrzeuge scheinen auch nicht dreckig zu werden wie bei PC2 oder AC.

Boxenstopps gibts ja bekanntlich auch. Die sind super inszeniert und sehen top aus. Leider hat man quasi dadurch keinen Einfluss drauf was passiert. Man kann mit 300 in die Box preschen, dann beginnt der Stopp und man wählt Reifen, tankt nach und dann fährt einen das Spiel wieder raus. Dadurch sehen die Stopps zwar cool aus aber es ist weniger Spektakulär wie bspw. in PC2 wo ich aufpassen muss nicht zu schnell zu sein oder nicht an meiner Garage vorbei zu fahren. Strategien kann man vorher auch nicht festlegen. Man fährt nach bedarf rein und dann läuft das alles so ab. Aber immerhin besser als wenn es gar keine Stopps gäbe.

MP konnte ich gestern noch nicht testen. Ein Kumpel meinte das er schon ein paar Rennen gefahren ist und das hat gut funktioniert und die meisten waren wohl auch fair. Wenn doch mal einer meint in ner Kurve gerade aus zu schießen wird der sehr schnell durchsichtig und rauscht durch den Rest des Feldes durch damit es nicht zum Unfall kommt. Das habe ich aber wie gesagt noch nicht selbst getestet und kennen die Rennen nur aus der Beta. Da klappte das aber auch schon ganz gut.

Zum UI will ich noch sagen das es zwar viel anzeigt, aber man jetzt auch viele wirklich gute Möglichkeiten hat, während des Rennens noch was einzustellen. Traktionskontrolle, Bremsbalance, Kraftstoffmischung, alles während des Rennens einstellbar wenn das Auto es unterstützt. (logisch) Es gibt ein Radar wie die bekannte Heli Corsa App und das ist schon sehr nützlich.

Ansonsten kann jederzeit in einem Rennen das FoV eingestellt werden. Im Singleplayer pausiert das Rennen dann, im Multiplayer fährt währenddessen der Autopilot weiter. Geniale Idee wie ich finde. So muss man ein Rennen nicht gleich abbrechen und bekommt Minuspunkte nur weil einem das Bier umgefallen ist. :B.

Insgesamt kann man sagen, es fühlt sich wie GT an. Wer das früher mochte wird es heute auch mögen. Es gibt weniger Effekte wie bspw. bei PC2 wo Partikel auf der Strecke liegen und ähnliche Dinge. Dadurch wirkt es wieder etwas "steril". Ich freue mich aber auf die Vollversion und es bleibt bei meiner Vorbestellung. Zu Assetto Corsa und R3E wird es mit PC2 eine schöne Erweiterung der Racegame Sammlung.


----------



## onlygaming (11. Oktober 2017)

Habe es auf der Gamescom spielen können einmal 2016 und einmal 2017, 2018 hoffentlich nicht mehr^^

Es macht mit dem Lenkrad aufjedenfall eine Menge Spaß, das FFB kommt aber nicht an AC oder rFactor 2 ran, lässt sich jedoch sehr gut mit spielen.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Oktober 2017)

Bin ich etwa der einzige der ein massives Problem mit dem Fahrverhalten der Autos hat? 
Ich hab gestern Abend ein paar Stunden mit der Demo verbracht und anschließend im Frust und Schock einen Rantpost im PCG Forum hinterlassen.

Hat hier niemand sonst solche merkwürdigen Probleme der "Physik" feststellen können? 
Ich hätte mich ja bis gestern Abend schon fast als eingefleischten GT Fanboy bezeichnet, diese Zeit scheint aber nun vorbei zu sein.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (11. Oktober 2017)

Hmm kannst mal ein Video davon machen?!


----------



## Chemenu (11. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Hmm kannst mal ein Video davon machen?!



Ich werd mal versuchen das hoch zu laden. Hab ein Video davon auf der PS4 gespeichert, aber mit dem 1 MBit Upload dauert das leider ewig und drei Tage...


----------



## huenni87 (11. Oktober 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Bin ich etwa der einzige der ein massives Problem mit dem Fahrverhalten der Autos hat?
> Ich hab gestern Abend ein paar Stunden mit der Demo verbracht und anschließend im Frust und Schock einen Rantpost im PCG Forum hinterlassen.
> 
> Hat hier niemand sonst solche merkwürdigen Probleme der "Physik" feststellen können?
> Ich hätte mich ja bis gestern Abend schon fast als eingefleischten GT Fanboy bezeichnet, diese Zeit scheint aber nun vorbei zu sein.



Also ich müsste jetzt nochmal explizit drauf achten. Aber gerade bei den Übungen mit den langsameren Autos wäre mir das glaub aufgefallen. Ich habe ne relativ große Totzone bei Gas und Bremse. Das liegt aber an meinem Lenkrad. Ist bei anderen Spielen auch so. Ansonsten ist mir das gestern nicht aufgefallen.

Ich habe gestern sogar getestet wann GT Beschleunigung registriert weil ich noch überlege was wegen meinen Pedalen zu machen. Da habe ich auch nur minimal beschleunigt. Erst wenn der Balken für die Beschleunigung reagiert, reagierte auch die Drehzahl des Wagens. Vielleicht teste ich das heute Abend auch noch mal mit nem GT3 Fahrzeug.



			
				Chemenu schrieb:
			
		

> Dass das Spiel bei jedem 2. Punkt im Menü (Settings, Belohnungen, Spielerprofil) komplett abstürzt ist ja schon wirklich eine Frechheit, aber das Fahrverhalten der Autos geht einfach gar nicht.
> Auf diesem kleinen Ovaltrack passieren auch sehr merkwürdige Dinge, die ich mir überhaupt nicht erklären kann. Da fährt man innen über den Apron, ein klarer Fahrfehler, das Auto bricht auch kurz mal aus, fängt sich dann jedoch wieder und bekommt so einen Boost dass man anschließend 2 bis 3 Autos überholen kann. Fast wie nach dem Drift bei Mario Kart.



Das hatte ich auch noch nicht. Eher habe ich immer zu tun den Wagen dann auf der Strecke zu halten und verliere ordentlich an Tempo. Aber Ovale mag ich eh nicht so.


----------



## fatlace (11. Oktober 2017)

Ist die Demo bereits abgelaufen?
irgendwie kann sich das spiel nicht mit dem internet verbinden und somit kann man auch nur im main menu rum ganmeln


----------



## AltissimaRatio (11. Oktober 2017)

bei mir das gleiche.. jetzt wo ich zuhause bin und es auf der pro testen könnte .. bei neogaf sagen m anche das sie jetzt wieder on sind (eu) Deutschland scheint aber down zu sein...
edit : bin jetzt online. hab mehrfach im menü wiederverbinden gemacht nach dem 5. mal gings dann..


----------



## fatlace (11. Oktober 2017)

Ja geht jetzt auch bei mir.

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, während ihr am fahren seid auf Optionen zu gehen, ganz nach unten zu scrollen um auf Detaillierte Einstellungen zu gehen und danach die Verfolger Perspektive anzupassen, Kamera Empfindlichkeit auf 0.0 stellen, dann ist die Verfolger Kamera nicht Steif und unspielbar.

wer auch immer aus dem Team entschieden hat die Voreinstellung auf "stock im A.RSCH" zu stellen, gehört gefeuert.
generell ist alles sehr unlogisch und viel zu kompliziert gestaltet.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Oktober 2017)

Hier das Video. Hab mal nur einen kurzen Clip zu dem Throttle Problem raus geschnitten damit der Upload schnell geht. 
Insgesamt hab ich ca. 15 Minuten nur damit verbracht die Physik Merkwürdigen zu testen. Ich schau mal ob ich den Boost-Bug in dem Oval auzfzeichnen kann. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZuN7vI725Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (11. Oktober 2017)

Chemenu: das sieht echt komisch aus. Vorallem beschleunigt er ja im ersten Gang bei dir trotz nur 1/4 Gas bis in den Drehzahlbegrenzer... lol

@ fatlace 

Warum? Die Heckkamera soll sich ja in Relation zum Auto nicht bewegen. Nur so kann ich schnell fahren und merke rechtzeitig, wenn das Auto sich bewegt / anfängt zu rutschen etc.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (11. Oktober 2017)

ist halt ein Bug aber einer der wohl kaum bei nem Rennen auftreten wird da man da ja solche Spielchen wohl kaum treibt..


----------



## Chemenu (12. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> ist halt ein Bug aber einer der wohl kaum bei nem Rennen auftreten wird da man da ja solche Spielchen wohl kaum treibt..


Es geht nicht  nur um das Anfahren aus dem Stand. Die Gasannahme ist generell sehr komisch und fühlt sich manchmal auch fast so an wie ein massives Turboloch, zuerst kommt nix und dann plötzlich drehen die Reifen durch als würde man Vollgas geben. 

Gerade ein weiteres Highlight erlebt bei der Spezialmission mit dem Subaru Group B (Zeitrennen bei dem man in engen Kurven die Handbremse nutzen soll):
Ich bremse, lenke nach rechts, ziehe bei ca. 30 km/h die Handbremse um das Heck ausbrechen zu lassen -> das Fahrzeug rutscht auf einmal über alle 4 Reifen nach links von der Kurve weg wie auf Glatteis. 
Oder das Auto weigert sich bei ca. 20 km/h einzulenken solange man nicht leicht Gas gibt. Und nein, das ist kein normales Untersteuern von einem Front- oder Allradantrieb, sondern eine "magische Kraft" die das Auto am rotieren hindert.
Das alles ist total willkürlich und hat mit Physik nichts zu tun. Jedes Need for Speed oder Ridge Racer verhält sich da glaubwürdiger, weil die wenigstens konsequent unrealistisch und in sich stimmig sind. 

Ich bin wirklich schon unzählige Sims und Arcade Racer gefahren aber sowas verqueres hab ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (12. Oktober 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Es geht nicht  nur um das Anfahren aus dem Stand. Die Gasannahme ist generell sehr komisch und fühlt sich manchmal auch fast so an wie ein massives Turboloch, zuerst kommt nix und dann plötzlich drehen die Reifen durch als würde man Vollgas geben.
> 
> Gerade ein weiteres Highlight erlebt bei der Spezialmission mit dem Subaru Group B (Zeitrennen bei dem man in engen Kurven die Handbremse nutzen soll):
> Ich bremse, lenke nach rechts, ziehe bei ca. 30 km/h die Handbremse um das Heck ausbrechen zu lassen -> das Fahrzeug rutscht auf einmal über alle 4 Reifen nach links von der Kurve weg wie auf Glatteis.
> ...



Also ich hab nichts dergleichen bemerkt - kann es sein das dein Lenkrad nicht funktioniert? Fahr mal mit dem Controller nur zum testen. Oder es handelt sich um eine verbuggte Unterstützung für dein Lenkrad..wie auch immer - teste mal mit Controller

Edit:
Hier mal des erste Video von mir - Dragon Trail 2 Runden plus Replay von der PS4 Pro YouTube

Ich konnte jetzt normale PS4 und die Pro vergleichen und die Pro Version sieht tatsächlich erheblich besser aus. Es wird glaube ich mehr und bessere Vegetation dargestellt - aber ich kann mich auch irren. Aber es sieht auf gar keinen Fall besser aus als alles andere ( wie mancherorts behauptet wird) . Es ist ein 60fps Game und das sieht man auch. Die Vegetation allgemein sieht schlechter aus als zb bei Driveclub wo es glaube ich überhaupt keine Pappaufsteller Bäume gibt. Aber das Spiel macht auf viel richtig grafisch - das AF ist super - und generell gibts wenig Aliasing. Die Beleuchtung hat schon einen sehr photorealistischen Touch.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Also ich hab nichts dergleichen bemerkt - kann es sein das dein Lenkrad nicht funktioniert? Fahr mal mit dem Controller nur zum testen. Oder es handelt sich um eine verbuggte Unterstützung für dein Lenkrad..wie auch immer - teste mal mit Controller.


Ich hab ausschließlich mit Controller gespielt. Ich hab zwar ein CSL PS4 Wheel, aber da spiele ich dann eher AC, R3E, Dirt Rally usw. am PC. Auf Umbau hatte ich jetzt keine Lust. Bisher war ja auch jedes GT einwandfrei mit Controller zu spielen.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (12. Oktober 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab ausschließlich mit Controller gespielt. Ich hab zwar ein CSL PS4 Wheel, aber da spiele ich dann eher AC, R3E, Dirt Rally usw. am PC. Auf Umbau hatte ich jetzt keine Lust. *Bisher war ja auch jedes GT einwandfrei mit Controller zu spielen*.



eben dieses ja auch - ich zocke auch mit Controller. K.A. was bei dir schief läuft. Wenn in den ganzen Tests nicht einer etwas darüber schreibt dann ist es:
A: behoben
oder 
B: es trat nur bei dir auf...


----------



## fatlace (12. Oktober 2017)

das selbe hatte ich auch bei den zeitrennen mit dem
ken block ford, ich hab zich versuche gebraucht bis ich da überhaupt bronze bekommen habe.
ohne traktionskontrolle geht da auch einfach gar nix vorwärts, alles dreht durch aber nix kommt vorran, und das mit allrad?


----------



## huenni87 (12. Oktober 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> ...



Habe gestern die Sachen die du beschreibst versucht nachzustellen. Habe extra den Controller genommen und nicht das Lenkrad. Was soll ich sagen. Bei mir passiert nichts von dem was du beschreibst. Allerdings habe ich nicht den M6 GT3 genommen sondern den Mercedes AMG GT3. Bei mir geht der Balken zur Gasannahme ganz langsam hoch und das Auto beginnt dann auch langsam damit Gas anzunehmen. Also praktisch genau das Gegenteil von dem was in deinem Video passiert. Vielleicht liegt es am Auto. Hattest du das auch bei anderen Fahrzeugen?

BTW. Das GT3 beim anfahren etwas träge sind ist normal. Real haben die ja auch ne Traktionskontrolle und ABS. Zumindest sind die GT3 in Assetto Corsa auch ordentlich zickig wenn man wirklich alle Fahrhilfen komplett abschaltet.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (12. Oktober 2017)

Was mich an tierisch nervt sind die KI Arschgeigen. Ich wurde beim 30 Runden Rennen sicher 6 mal oder so abgeschossen und hab deswegen Plätze verloren. beendet hab ich das Rennen als fünfter. Wäre sicher der erste Platz ohne den Mist möglich gewesen. 
Achja, hier hab ich das komplette rennen hochgeladen:
YouTube Teil 1
YouTube  Teil 2
YouTube Teil 3 + die Rallymission und 2 Fahrzeuggewinne


----------



## Chemenu (12. Oktober 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Habe gestern die Sachen die du beschreibst versucht nachzustellen. Habe extra den Controller genommen und nicht das Lenkrad. Was soll ich sagen. Bei mir passiert nichts von dem was du beschreibst. Allerdings habe ich nicht den M6 GT3 genommen sondern den Mercedes AMG GT3. Bei mir geht der Balken zur Gasannahme ganz langsam hoch und das Auto beginnt dann auch langsam damit Gas anzunehmen. Also praktisch genau das Gegenteil von dem was in deinem Video passiert. Vielleicht liegt es am Auto. Hattest du das auch bei anderen Fahrzeugen?
> 
> BTW. Das GT3 beim anfahren etwas träge sind ist normal. Real haben die ja auch ne Traktionskontrolle und ABS. Zumindest sind die GT3 in Assetto Corsa auch ordentlich zickig wenn man wirklich alle Fahrhilfen komplett abschaltet.



Der Mustang Gr. 3 hatte bei mir genau das selbe Problem. 

In AC fahre ich auch alles ohne Fahrhilfen und hab überhaupt keine Probleme. Das verhält sich jedes Fahrzeug so wie man das auch erwarten würde. Da kann man auch mit Wheelspin losfahren ohne dass sich das Auto gleich wie ein Kreisel dreht.


----------



## huenni87 (12. Oktober 2017)

Das 30 Runden Rennen habe ich mir auch angetan. Schlimm ist es wenn man die Kraftstoffmischung runter nimmt um Sprit zu sparen. Dann fehlt einem auf den Geraden der Speed. Dann kommt die KI mit einem Affenzahn angesaust und man muss tierisch aufpassen das man nicht abgeschossen wird. Die Divebomben (schreibt man das so?) auch wie verrückt. Wobei ich sagen muss das es schon cool ist wenn die KI unheimlich spät bremst um einen zu überholen dann aber die Kurve nicht bekommt weil es zu spät war. Die fahren als auch durchaus mal letzte Rille und drüber hinaus. Leider dabei nicht immer Fair. Ich bin in dem Rennen Dritter geworden. Aus eigenem verschulden aber. War locker erster. Trotz drei vier Drehern. Das Rennen ist echt nicht schwer. Leider habe ich in der letzten Runde festgestellt das mein Sprit wohl knapp nicht reichen wird. Habe dann die Kraftstoffmischung auf 4 umgestellt und weil ich etwas panisch wurde habe ich Mist gebaut und bin rausgeflogen. Dann war ich Dritter. Man habe ich mich geärgert. Aber gut, in der Vollversion muss man das Renne ja eh nochmal fahren.



Chemenu schrieb:


> Der Mustang Gr. 3 hatte bei mir genau das selbe Problem.
> 
> In AC fahre ich auch alles ohne Fahrhilfen und hab überhaupt keine Probleme. Das verhält sich jedes Fahrzeug so wie man das auch erwarten würde. Da kann man auch mit Wheelspin losfahren ohne dass sich das Auto gleich wie ein Kreisel dreht.



Dann liegt das entweder an deinem Controller oder dein Spiel ist Buggy. Man liest auch im Netz absolut nichts zu solchen Problemen und ich denke das wäre doch aufgefallen. Komplett ohne Fahrhilfen kann ich auch in GT die GT3 fahren. Nur wie gesagt sind die dann deutlich zickiger und man muss mit mehr Gefühl Gas geben. Das ist aber bei Assetto Corsa auch so. Da kann ich nun mal nicht aus dem Stand Vollgas drauflatschen ohne das es Wheelspin ohne Ende gibt. Ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit hat man dann genug Downforce um kontrollierter fahren zu können. Auch das ist in GT Sport so. 

Also wie gesagt. Das Verhalten bei dir ist definitiv nicht i.O. nur liegt das dann wohl nicht am Spiel generell sondern eher hast du einen Fehler an Hardware oder Software. Ich sage nicht das GT ne super Simulation ist aber was das Fahrverhalten angeht ist es einfach so das sich zumindest bei mir die GT3 ähnlich Verhalten wie bei AC. 

Du darfst natürlich auch nicht vergessen, dass wenn du am PC mit Lenkrad fährst, dann auch noch mit Fanatec, du viel mehr Gefühl hast als bei GT Sport mit Controller. Abgesehen davon ist das Verhalten welches in deinem Video zu sehen ist definitiv ein Bug den aber anscheinend kaum einer hat. Ich würde ja sagen melde ihn einfach und gut ist.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (12. Oktober 2017)

wo konnte man denn die Kraftstoffmischung ändern? Ich hab das während dem Rennen nicht abgerafft. Beim Boxenstop gabs ja nur Reifenart und wie viel Sprit man wollte oder?


----------



## Chemenu (12. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> wo konnte man denn die Kraftstoffmischung ändern? Ich hab das während dem Rennen nicht abgerafft. Beim Boxenstop gabs ja nur Reifenart und wie viel Sprit man wollte oder?



Das lässt sich jederzeit in den Fahrzeugsettings ändern, so wie Traktionskontrolle, Bremsbalance, usw.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (12. Oktober 2017)

kleine Anmerkung :

der offizielle Forza 7 Thread bei Neogaf hat 59 Seiten

GT Sport Demo Thread hatte zuletzt 92 Seiten...


----------



## TheWalle82 (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab die Demo gestern endlich mal n paar Stunden zocken können und es hat richtig Laune gemacht! Das wird ein richtiges geiles Spiel und dafür das ich auf der normalen PS4 zocke finde ich die Grafik auch echt gelungen 

Krass fand ich das man recht schnell rein kommt, bei AC oder bei der Forza 7 Beta hab ich mir erstmal recht schwer getan, aber hier direkt bei Farhilfen auf Experte gestellt losgezockt und nach ner halben runde oder so direkt Gefühl fürs Auto gehabt echt super!

Aber mal ne frage: das "TKS" das man während des Rennens umstellen kann ist die Traktionskontrolle oder? Und iuch hab generell bei jedem Auto immer die Bremsbalance um 2 Stufen nach vorne gestellt, gehts euch auch so das Ihr die Bremsbalance eher nach vorne legt? Ich empfinde das Auto dann als stabiler.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> kleine Anmerkung :
> 
> der offizielle Forza 7 Thread bei Neogaf hat 59 Seiten
> 
> GT Sport Demo Thread hatte zuletzt 92 Seiten...



Ja und? 

Soll GTSport jetzt ein besseres Spiel sein, weil es in irgendeinem Forum mehr Beiträge hat als Forza 7?


----------



## AltissimaRatio (13. Oktober 2017)

ne aber sagt ganz viel über das Interesse der leute aus


----------



## huenni87 (13. Oktober 2017)

TheWalle82 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Demo gestern endlich mal n paar Stunden zocken können und es hat richtig Laune gemacht! Das wird ein richtiges geiles Spiel und dafür das ich auf der normalen PS4 zocke finde ich die Grafik auch echt gelungen
> 
> Krass fand ich das man recht schnell rein kommt, bei AC oder bei der Forza 7 Beta hab ich mir erstmal recht schwer getan, aber hier direkt bei Farhilfen auf Experte gestellt losgezockt und nach ner halben runde oder so direkt Gefühl fürs Auto gehabt echt super!
> 
> Aber mal ne frage: das "TKS" das man während des Rennens umstellen kann ist die Traktionskontrolle oder? Und iuch hab generell bei jedem Auto immer die Bremsbalance um 2 Stufen nach vorne gestellt, gehts euch auch so das Ihr die Bremsbalance eher nach vorne legt? Ich empfinde das Auto dann als stabiler.



Das ist die Traktionskontrolle. Mit der Bremsbalance halte ich es eigentlich so das ich es je nach Bedarf umstelle. Nach vorne hilft wenn der Wagen sehr übersteuert beim Bremsen. 


Gestern hatte ich in einem Onlinerennen das erste Mal den Fall das ich etwas gefrustet war. In einem GT3 Rennen startete ich als siebter mit einem vollen Feld von 24 Fahrzeugen. In der zweiten Kurve wurde ich dann volles Brett als Bremsklotz missbraucht und flog ab. Durch die große Auslaufzone an der Stelle bin ich dann einen weiten Bogen gefahren und zurück auf die Strecke, in der nächsten Kurve dotzte mich direkt wieder einer an und drehte mich. Dann war ich Letzter und wollte schon etwas genervt abbrechen. Dann dachte ich mir aber, was solls fahr halt weiter. Bin am Ende sechster geworden. Bei einem vier Runden Rennen und habe keinen gerammt oder abgeschossen.  Alles Fair überholt oder eigentlich nur gewartet bis sie sich selbst abgeschossen haben. Ich hoffe wirklich das die Einschätzung des Fahrkönnens in der Vollversion gut funktioniert. Nur dann wird man die Crash Kiddies los. 

Allerdings war das darauffolgende Rennen in der Klasse N100 wieder total Fair und hat riesen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## fatlace (13. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> ne aber sagt ganz viel über das Interesse der leute aus



hier hat gtsport 7 seiten und forza 39 seiten.
super vergleich

ist die demo eigentlich noch spielbar?
habs gestern nichtmehr geschafft


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Oktober 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> hier hat gtsport 7 seiten und forza 39 seiten.
> super vergleich



Dachte ich mir auch 
Zumal Forza 7 ja auch für PC erhältlich ist und jemand, der die PC Version hat, wird eher in PC Foren (wie hier) schreiben.

Theoretisch könnte es auch sein, dass sich mehr Leute über GT Sport beschweren und deshalb ist die Seitenzahl höher.


----------



## onlygaming (13. Oktober 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> hier hat gtsport 7 seiten und forza 39 seiten.
> super vergleich
> 
> ist die demo eigentlich noch spielbar?
> habs gestern nichtmehr geschafft




Eine Demo hat meines Wissens nach keine Zeitliche Begrenzung, sonst wäre es für mich eine Art Beta.
EDIT: PCGH schrieb dazu folgendes: "Eigentlich sollte die Demo zu Gran Turismo: Sport gestern schon enden, doch nun haben die Entwickler entschieden, die Laufzeit doch zu verlängern. Bis heute Abend um 23 Uhr soll die Demo spielbar sein."

Gran Turismo: Sport - Komplette Liste aller Autos enthullt, Demo verlangert [Update]


----------



## addicTix (13. Oktober 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> sonst wäre es für mich eine Art Beta.


Man kann auch alles auf die Goldwaage legen, denn wenn es eine BETA wäre, dann hätte sie wie die closed Beta schon mehrere Monate vor Release stattgefunden und nicht zu Promozwecken ca. 2 Wochen vor Release.
Was soll in dieser Zeit auch noch großartig verändert werden durch User feedback? Nichts.
Also ist es auch keine BETA, sondern das fertige Spiel, welches der Kunde ein paar Wochen vor Release antesten kann - ergo eine Demo.

Und Demos können zeitliche Begrenzungen haben. Gibt es genug Beispiele, damals die PS2 Demo-Discs, die Mafia 2 Demo, Anno 1701 etc.
Aber kann natürlich sein, dass das alles vor deiner Zeit war und du es daher nicht besser weißt.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (13. Oktober 2017)

Habe es durch die Verlängerung der Demo jetzt auch nach dem Urlaub noch 2 Tage gezockt. Auf PS4 Pro zur Anmerkung auf einem 32 UHD HDR Monitor.

Optisch gibt es viel Licht und Schatten für mich. Lichtstimmung und HDR funktionieren sehr gut. Die neutralen Farben gefallen mir weiterhin.
Kantenglättung ist aber nicht wirklich überzeugend selbst in der höheren Auflösung. Motorhauben und selbst Aufkleber auf Autos zeigen deutliche Zackenbildung. Ist bei der Konkurrenz (wenn man PC2 und Forza) in 4k zocken kann eine Ecke besser.

Cockpits fallen wie früher bemerkt auch etwas zurück. Zum Teil bewegt sich nicht wirklich was wie Gurte. Was aber mehr auffällt ist dass einige Objekte wie Lüftungen, Knöpfe oder Amateuren nicht rund sondern eckig sind. Manche Materialien wirken da auch nicht so 100% echt. Da trumpft gerade Project Cars 2 am PC in UHD voll auf. Im Konsolenvergleich geht es in Ordnung auch wenn Forza 7 auf der One X etwas im Vorteil sein sollte. Dafür ist die Farbgebung etwas realer.
Was noch ins Auge springt sind dass Spiegelungen im Lack und Windschutzscheibe sehr grob auflösen und pixelig sind. Da fährt man auch nur hinter der Konkurrenz ins Ziel. Details an Gegnerfahrzeugen werden auch recht früh runtergeschraubt und manche Rücklichter etwas in die eckige Form gebracht.

Da GT leider noch keine wirklichen Regenrennen oder Nebel zeigt fallen da die Bewertungen der Optik und Stimmung noch flach.

Strecken geht in Ordnung. Lediglich der Rally-Kurs hat für mich teilweise fast PS3 Texturen. Insgesamt sehe ich Forza da in Front wegen dem was auf der Strecke los ist. Gibt aber auch dort paar Kurse die stark abfallen. Wobei PC2 eben mehr mit Wetter und Jahreszeiten drauf hat. Was bei mir mit einfließt da GT recht starr bleibt.

Ansonsten läuft das Game aber auf der Pro recht sauber.

KI ist jetzt aber auch nicht wesentlich besser als bei der MS Konkurrenz. Selbst auf Profi ist sie noch zu leicht und kommt eher dem Schwierigkeitsgrad von "Überdurchschnittlich" bei Forza nahe. Was viel zu wenig ist für spannende Rad an Rad Duelle. Oft bleiben sie auch sturr auf der Ideallinie und scheren kaum aus. Wenn man etwas quer gestellt wird rasen sie, wie bei GT üblich, komplett in einem rein. Gummiband ist auch spürbarer als bei anderen Racern. Bei Custom-Rennen kann man wenigstens den Boost deaktivieren aber dann fährt man wegen dem eh zu leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad eh auf und davon.

Fahrverhalten ist einfacher als bei Forza und Project Cars. Wagen hat man gut unter Kontrolle.  Da wo Forza eher zum Untersteuern etwas neigt macht es GT gerade in die andere Richtung. Man kann bei über 100km/h das Lenkrad meinem empfinden zu weit rumdrehen und dann eben einlenken was in der Realität wegen der Reifenhaftung gar nicht so gehen dürfte.
Insgesamt macht es aber schon viel Spaß zu fahren da man nicht so sehr mit dem Wagen kämpfen muss wie bei der Konkurrenz. Ist halt dann Geschmacksache was einem gefällt.

Ich finde GT Sport gut und werde es auch fahren. Trotzdem werden Umfang und paar Einschränkungen bei Tag/Nacht und Wetter es nicht zum König bei mir machen.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (13. Oktober 2017)

Digital Foundry hat ihr Video draußen - YouTube fast ne komplette Lobeshymne durchweg -


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (13. Oktober 2017)

Die haben da hauptsächlich HDR behandelt. Komplette Technik-Analyse folgt erst noch.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2017)

Yes in der Tat, das Nachtrennen schaut wahrlich sehr gelungen aus.  Ich habe mir nämlich vor 3 Tagen die Demo heruntergeladen und etliche Runden bei Nacht gedreht und ich bin wirklich begeistert. 

GT Sport habe ich bereits vorbestellt und wird am 16.10 heruntergeladen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## huenni87 (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt in den letzten Stunden der Demo (Beta, was auch immer) noch ein paar Rennen gegeben. Waren insgesamt echt spaßig. Außerdem habe ich mir mal die Neuigkeiten angeschaut die immer unten angezeigt werden. Und siehe da, da gibt es doch einige interessante Infos die ich so noch nicht kannte. Bspw. steht da klar das es in der Demo so ist das man ohne Internet nichts machen kann. In der Vollversion wird man alles was nicht online stattfindet auch offline, also ohne Internetverbindung, machen können. Auch wurde erklärt wie man den Bug weg bekommt, dass das Spiel abstürzt wenn man die Optionen aufruft. Außerdem schreiben sie von vielen Bugs die sie durch die offene Beta (so stehts da) gemeldet bekommen haben die bis Release noch gefixt werden sollen.

Dann habe ich mir mal die Arcade Modis angeschaut und gesehen das man doch Leistung und Fahrwerk tunen kann. Ziemlich simpel und nichts besonderes aber durch verdiente Meilen kann man sein Auto noch etwas aufmotzen. Bei den BoP Rennen bringt das einem natürlich nichts. Außerdem gibt's im Meilenshop auch Aufkleber und Felgen zu kaufen...

Eine Sache ist mir im Arcade Modus noch aufgefallen. Man kann neben Straßen- und Rennreifen auch Regen oder Intermedieate drauf machen. Das macht ja in einem Spiel ohne nasse Oberflächen recht wenig Sinn. Vielleicht kommt aber ja doch noch was in die Richtung mit einem späteren Patch?


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich hoffe eher noch dass sie die KI etwas überarbeiten. Rennen Heute haben mir eher gezeigt dass sie noch schlimmer sein kann als in Forza. Ich wurde noch nie so oft am Kurvenausgang umgedreht weil mir einer auf die Ecke am Heck noch fährt. In GT dreht es einen dann mal schnell. Da finde ich das etwas hinten drauf fahren bei Forza vor der Kurve fast harmlos dagegen. Sowas lässt sich mit der scheinbar vertauschten Option der Gegneraggressivität sogar fast wegbekommen beim MS Racer.
Zudem ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad in GT wie angesprochen viel zu gering. Man kommt viel zu leicht durch das Feld auf Profi. Außerdem zeigt sich immer das gleiche Muster dass sich zwei Wagen an der Spitze absetzen.

Wäre mein größter Punkt der noch ausgebügelt werden kann. Andere Dinge lassen sich wohl technisch nicht anders lösen. Aber auf Regenrennen bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (14. Oktober 2017)

Erstes Video vom VR Modus gestreamt wurde - Embargo fällt bald und gestreamt werden dürfen schon Rennen aber nichts vom Hauptmenü usw.. 
YouTube

Alter diese Details im Cockpit zu Beginn. Diese Materialien - PBR rules ! Das Metall sieht mal nach echtem Metall aus.  Driveclub war ja zugegeben doch recht pixelig im VR Mode, es wuree ja nur nachträglich kompatibel gemacht, aber hier nicht.  GT Sport würde von Anfang an an VR angepasst uns das sieht man auch.  
Wie gut das ich Early Adopter die Pro und das PSVR hab..*Hände reib*


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Oktober 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe eher noch dass sie die KI etwas überarbeiten. Rennen Heute haben mir eher gezeigt dass sie noch schlimmer sein kann als in Forza.



Noch schlimmer als in Forza 7? Das geht doch eigentlich gar nicht 

@AltissimaRatio: Ich habe das Video gerade geschaut. Also ich werd fast blind davon. Das sieht doch schrecklich aus.

Ich möchte lieber mal die Wettereffekte sehen.


Edit: Also ich habe mir gerade noch ein paar aktuelle Videos angeschaut. Die Sounds sind zwar besser als in GT6, aber stellenweise immer noch die schlechtesten Sounds, die ich gehört habe.
In dem Video z.B. ab 16:25 klingt der Focus in der Rally Version total daneben.
YouTube

Der Porsche in dem Video klingt auch total daneben:
YouTube

Die Musik ist auch wieder eher aus der Kollektion Fahrstuhl oder Supermarkt.
Manchmal, wenn man Ziele erreicht, hat man auch Töne, wie man sie  aus Mario Kart kennt 
Insgesamt erinnert das Spiel stark an die Spiele in Spielhallen von früher, aber darauf scheinen die Japaner ja abzufahren.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (14. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> @AltissimaRatio: Ich habe das Video gerade geschaut. Also ich werd fast blind davon. Das sieht doch schrecklich aus.



YouTube

ne im Ernst ich denke du warst vorher schon blind - das hast du nun davon vom PC 2 und AC spielen..

edit:

GT Sport Photorealismus ... YouTube sieht einfach nur sauber und klasse aus. btw - diese Kriecher die das Spiel schon haben gehen mir auf den Sack 

Edit 2:

noch mehr richtig gutes VR Play - Top Grafik kann man nur sagen! 
YouTube

und 

YouTube  der VR Showroom scheint auch cool zu sein , man kann um die Autos frei herumlaufen und sich alles ganz genau anschauen. Nicht dieses rumgewarpe...


----------



## VollgasPilot (15. Oktober 2017)

Dass das Gras aber meist nichtmal 3D ist sondern nur eine flache 2D-Textur ist schon etwas lame... insgesamt sehe ich Assetto Corsa nach wie vor auf Platz 1 was das Gesamtpaket angeht.


----------



## VollgasPilot (15. Oktober 2017)

Aber das Replay und die Beleuchtung sehen schon extrem geil aus! In den Youtube-Thumbnails kannste nicht erkennen ob Real oder Spiel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf2ns-4bOvU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FFaSFPSKjU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pDKM_CYLBE

VR auch mega!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1_X3snhB7Q


----------



## huenni87 (16. Oktober 2017)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Dass das Gras aber meist nichtmal 3D ist sondern nur eine flache 2D-Textur ist schon etwas lame... insgesamt sehe ich Assetto Corsa nach wie vor auf Platz 1 was das Gesamtpaket angeht.



Gras gibt's auch in 3D. Sieht man nur nicht so gut. Wobei 3D da vielleicht etwas übertrieben ist. Wollte nur sagen das die Grünstreifen nicht einfach nur grüne Flächen sind sondern da schon Grashalme zu erkennen sind.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (16. Oktober 2017)

Habe GT Sport Heute erhalten. Muss nur noch Feierabend werden dann kann ich loslegen.

Fahrverhalten find ich auf Dauer bei GT etwas angenehmer. Forza braucht man für das Einlenken und Bremsen immer den gleichen engen Bereich.

Hoffe dass die Erweiterungen von GT nicht all zu lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## VollgasPilot (16. Oktober 2017)

Dieses VR macht mich fertig, hat das jemand hier?
Wie geil ist das bitte. Edit: Aber wohl leider nur ein begrenzter 1 vs 1 Modus auf bestimmten Strecken!? ... verdammt Schade

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjLFtdG3j_E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPRqgIhSv_o


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (16. Oktober 2017)

Kleine Zusammenfassung von mir wie ich es auch auf CB geschrieben habe:

Jetzt einige Runden in der Vollversion gefahren. Patch 1.02 ist installiert.

Wenn viele Fahrzeuge nach dem Start da sind gibt es leider immer noch Framerateprobleme auf der Pro.

KI erscheint mir jetzt etwas aggressiver. Zumindest kämpfen die ersten 3 mehr. Hat aber zur folge dass sie mir nach einer Kurve immer noch gern auf das Heck fahren was schon mal fast in einem Abflug endet.
Zudem ist es immer noch das gleiche Bild. 2 Wagen setzen sich ab und wenn ich GT3 fahre sind immer die beiden BMW M6 in Front und mit Abstand dahinter auf Platz 3 der Nissan GTR.
Da hast immer das selbe Bild was sich abzeichnet. Finde ich schon etwas langweilig.

HDR ist auch auf den anderen Strecken toll. Trotzdem ist es schade dass man gar keinen Zeitverlauf hat. Rennen sehen dann immer gleich aus.

Zudem zeigt sich dass so Details wie Verschmutzung auf der Windschutzscheibe gar nicht auftreten wie z.B. bei Forza und Co. Die Spiegelungen darin sind in Front und Heckscheibe nicht so gut wie in Forza.

Ist jetzt nur mal der Ersteindruck nach der Demo. Fahrverhalten ist halt wegen der Zugänglichkeit sehr sehr gut. Fahren allein macht unheimlich Spaß. Leider ist da noch die nicht so umfangreiche Streckenauswahl. Hoffe die DLC kommen schnell mit mehr Kursen.
Solange weich ich zur Abwechslung auf Project Cars 2 und Forza 7 aus für paar Abstecher.


----------



## fatlace (17. Oktober 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Fahrverhalten find ich auf Dauer bei GT etwas angenehmer. Forza braucht man für das Einlenken und Bremsen immer den gleichen engen Bereich.



Findest du?
Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt 

Einmal zu spät gebremst und schon bin ich bei der demo abgeflogen.

KI  finde ich bei Forza und GT nicht so prickelnd, die bleiben wie panzer auf ihren Linien.

Wie umfangreich ist der Karriere Modus?
ich bin nicht so der Multiplayer Fahrer, außer es ist mit ein paar Kumpels.

Bin momentan noch etwas am grübbeln ob ich mir GT jetzt schon kaufe, oder noch abwarte.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (17. Oktober 2017)

Also bei GT kann ich wesentlich enger die Kurven nehmen und der Lenkeinschlag ist größer. Bremsen geht auch gutmütiger. Bei Forza kann man Trigger oder Bremspedal nur halb durchdrücken da sonst ABS arbeitet (oder Räder blockieren wenn deaktiviert).

Wie soll man den Umfang der "Karriere" beschreiben. Du hast die Fahrschule und jede Menge Missionsveranstaltungen. Die können über nur einen Streckenabschnitt, Kegel umwerfen bis hin zu 1-2 oder 4-5 Runden Rennen Zwischendurch gehen. Die Übersicht hatte man schon in der Demo.
Netter Zeitvertreib zur Abwechslung um auch Wagen freizuschalten. Rennkarriere fehlt komplett.

Wenn dann fährt man benutzerdefinierte Rennen oder Online.

Strecken muss man übrigens erst durch seine Fahrerstufe freischalten. Am Anfang hast fast nur so viel wie in der Demo. Nachtrennen habe ich bis jetzt bis auf den Ovalkurs nur in Tokio gesehen. Bis dahin habe ich die Strecken freigeschaltet. Nürburgring kommt zum Schluss.


----------



## fatlace (17. Oktober 2017)

Kann am Controller liegen, das ich mit dem Xbox Controller durch die Trigger einfach besseres Feedback bekomme und mir so das Dosieren leichter fällt.

Generell fahre ich nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase immer ohne hilfen.

Das es keine richtige Karriere gibt ist schade, da fehlt für mich ein wenig die Motivation.

Ich muss morgen eh zum Saturn, evtl landet es doch im Einkaufswagen 

Die Tokio Strecke ist doch schon immer ein Nachtrennen bei GT gewesen, ich kann mich jedenfalls an keinen Teil erinnern wo es nicht so war.

Gibt es eigentlich den Mid-Field Raceway? 
das war bisher bei allen GT Teilen meine Lieblingsstrecke


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (17. Oktober 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich den Mid-Field Raceway?
> das war bisher bei allen GT Teilen meine Lieblingsstrecke



Leider nicht dabei wie so viele bekannte GT Strecken. Hier hast eine Liste der Kurse:

Gran Turismo Sport: Übersicht über die Fahrzeugklassen und die 40 Streckenlayouts - 4Players.de


Teil davon sind dann noch Rallykurse die man halt schlecht mit den Straßenflitzern fährt.

Zudem fehlen für richtigen Rennwagen einige original Rennkurse. Wie willst eine Rennserie nachstellen wenn es weltbekannte Kurse nicht gibt?

Da muss einiges leider nachgereicht werden.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Oktober 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Hoffe dass die Erweiterungen von GT nicht all zu lange auf sich warten lassen.



Lustig, bei Mittelerde SOW beschweren sich alle über die absolut irrelevanten Lootboxen, aber bei GT Sport sind zu Release schon so wenig Strecken vorhanden, dass sich Leute bereits zum Release nach DLCs sehnen und da beschwert sich keiner


----------



## Rizzard (17. Oktober 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Wie soll man den Umfang der "Karriere" beschreiben. Du hast die Fahrschule und jede Menge Missionsveranstaltungen. Die können über nur einen Streckenabschnitt, Kegel umwerfen bis hin zu 1-2 oder 4-5 Runden Rennen Zwischendurch gehen. Die Übersicht hatte man schon in der Demo.
> Netter Zeitvertreib zur Abwechslung um auch Wagen freizuschalten. Rennkarriere fehlt komplett.
> 
> Wenn dann fährt man benutzerdefinierte Rennen oder Online.



Daher habe ich GT Sport auch nie ins Auge gefasst, das es imo den Schwerpunkt auf Online-Racing legt. Weg von Tuning, Karriere usw.

Grafisch sehen die Wiederholungen aber pervers gut aus.
Wie hier weiter vorn beschrieben sind die klein eingebundenen YT Videos kaum von echtem Material zu unterscheiden.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (17. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Lustig, bei Mittelerde SOW beschweren sich alle über die absolut irrelevanten Lootboxen, aber bei GT Sport sind zu Release schon so wenig Strecken vorhanden, dass sich Leute bereits zum Release nach DLCs sehnen und da beschwert sich keiner



Unterschied ist ja dass die DLCs kostenlos sein sollen. Im Grunde ein nötiger Service dem Umfang zu erweitern. Deswegen gibt es auch kein Beifall da es eigentlich von Anfang an mehr Inhalt haben sollte.

Da fehlen halt noch einige Sachen die es bei mir zu einem Langzeit-Racer machen.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Oktober 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Unterschied ist ja dass die DLCs kostenlos sein sollen. Im Grunde ein nötiger Service dem Umfang zu erweitern. Deswegen gibt es auch kein Beifall da es eigentlich von Anfang an mehr Inhalt haben sollte.
> 
> Da fehlen halt noch einige Sachen die es bei mir zu einem Langzeit-Racer machen.



Achso, ich dachte die DLCs sind nicht kostenlos.
Dafür, dass das Spiel aber schon mehrfach verschoben wurde und dass es eigentlich schon vor einem Jahr erscheinen sollte, finde ich den Umfang zu gering.
Die Anzahl der Autos finde ich in Ordnung, aber es gibt nur sehr wenig Strecken und keinen Karrieremodus.

Ich würde mir kein Rennspiel kaufen, dass nur auf den Online Modus baut, denn wer Rennen online fährt, weiß, dass da sehr viele Idioten unterwegs sind.


----------



## huenni87 (17. Oktober 2017)

So viel anders als früher ist doch die Karriere eigentlich nicht? Mal zum Vergleich:

Früher bin ich die Fahrschule gefahren und danach Rennen die im Schnitt nur wenige Runden gingen und in denen ich mich vom letzten Platz nach vorne arbeiten musste. Dabei konnte ich mich von kleinen Klassen zu den großen hocharbeiten. Im schlimmsten Fall war mein Auto aber so overpowered das ich die Rennen im Rückwärtsgang gewinnen konnte. (Durch Tuning) Am Ende kamen dann die Langstreckenrennen die durchaus auch mal volle 24 Std. dauern konnten. (wurden in GT 5 schon gestrichen.)

Heute fange ich mit der Fahrschule an und arbeite mich in dieser nach oben. Ich muss sie aber nicht fahren. In GT4 war die Fahrschule noch Pflicht um die höheren Klassen zu fahren und ich weiß noch wie sich alle drüber aufgeregt haben weil die Fahrschule nervig war. Danach kann ich mir für die Strecken einzelne Herausforderungen aussuchen bei denen mir die Strecken näher gebracht werden um meine Linie zu verbessern. Danach nehme ich mir andere Herausforderungen vor die auch aus kurzen Rennen, ähnlichen Events wie der Kaffeepause oder langen Rennen bestehen. Wie auch früher bekomme ich Autos und Geld. Man kann im Meilenshop Felgen kaufen, Designs von anderen Spielern für Autos kann man laden und auf das eigene Auto klatschen. Von Forza kennt man das ja und weiß das es da wirklich Künstler gibt die tolle Designs erstellen. Man kann auch außerhalb der BoP Rennen die Leistung der Autos tunen und alles einstellen was das Auto hergibt.

Früher bestanden die Meisterschaften aus 2-3 oder mal selten mehr Strecken auf denen ich kurze Rennen fahre. Die habe ich auch nur abgearbeitet und bin dabei oft die gleiche Strecke immer wieder gefahren nur jedes mal mit etwas schnelleren Autos. Heute fahre ich diese kurzen Rennen mit vorgegeben Autos und muss dabei Ziele erreichen. Wobei in der Demo auch schon Rennen dabei waren wo ich mit Autos aus meinem Fuhrpark gefahren bin.

Was ich sagen will, ja die Freiheit wie ich die "Karriere" angehe ist eingeschränkt worden. Ich kann nicht mehr aus einem Mazda MX-5 eine 1000PS Schleuder machen und damit selbst den schnellsten davon fahren. Auch gibt es deutlich weniger Strecken was ich auch als größten Kritikpunkt ansehe.

Nur ich verstehe nicht ganz warum so viele der "Karriere" aus alten GT hinterher weinen. Auch das war wie in Assetto Corsa bspw. nur eine Aneinanderreihung von belanglosen Rennevents. Der Arcademodus hat sich gar nicht verändert und man kann immer noch alles frei wählen und einstellen. Es gibt Splitscreen für zwei Spieler. Dazu einen genialen Fotomodus und wieder jede Menge Background zu Fahrzeugen und Herstellern. Der Onlinemodus von GT5 war ein Witz und unspielbar. Hier haben wir einen Onlinemodus der deutlich besser ausgearbeitet ist und versucht faire Fahrer zusammen zu bringen um schöne Rennen zu fahren.

Ich will GT Sport gar nicht in den Himmel loben. Es hat Schwächen, zu wenige Strecken. Es ist anders. Jedoch kommt es mir immer so vor als hätte man in alten GT Teilen eine durchgestylte Karriere eines F1 2017 gehabt und jetzt nur noch Events. Das verstehe ich nicht ganz.

BTW. Das schlimmste was die machen könnten wäre DLC kurz nach Release zu verkaufen. Dann würde ich das Game wahrscheinlich weiterverkaufen. In den letzten GT Teilen waren alle Erweiterungen gratis.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (17. Oktober 2017)

Es geht ja nicht um Karrie der alten GT. Eher wie man sich mit der Konkurrenz vergleicht. Da gibt es halt Meisterschaften die einem motivieren können.
Bei Forza hast halt Rennserien die unter einem gewissen Thema stehen. Nur sowas wie Renntrucks oder Oltimerrennen suchst halt im neuen GT Sport.

Für den Großteil der GT und Prototypen hast zu wenig Realkurse.
Die Fantasiestrecken sind eine nette Abwechslung aber ersetzen halt nicht das Feeling auf GP Kursen zu fahren wo diese Wagen auch unterwegs sind.

Dass man nicht mal auf den meisten Kursen Nachtrennen als Ausgleich hinbekommt schmälert die Sache zudem.

Erste Review auf Gamesradar schreibt man dass dass Game ift wirkt als sei es im Jahr 2000 steckengeblieben.

GT sollte sich eher weiterentwickeln unabhängig wie es Früher war. Konkurrenz ist groß wenn auch oft anders im Gameplay aufgebaut.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Oktober 2017)

Wie sind eigentlich die Wettereffekte, ich habe davon immer noch nichts gelesen?
Gibt es überhaupt unterschiedliches Wetter?
Selbst auf Youtube finde ich kein Video mit Regen.

Das wäre ja echt schwach, wenn es kein unterschiedliches Wetter gäbe.

Also für das Rennspiel schlechthin auf der PS4, finde ich den Auftritt sehr schwach.


----------



## huenni87 (17. Oktober 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um Karrie der alten GT. Eher wie man sich mit der Konkurrenz vergleicht. Da gibt es halt Meisterschaften die einem motivieren können.
> Bei Forza hast halt Rennserien die unter einem gewissen Thema stehen. Nur sowas wie Renntrucks oder Oltimerrennen suchst halt im neuen GT Sport.
> 
> Für den Großteil der GT und Prototypen hast zu wenig Realkurse.
> ...



Also ich lese von den meisten immer nur im Vergleich zu alten GT Teilen wäre die Karriere Mist. Deswegen meinte ich das ich das nicht verstehe. Bei anderen Dinge sehe ich es ja ähnlich. Zu wenig Kurse und definitiv zu wenig klassische Kurse. Nachtrennen sind ne feine Sache aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, fährt man doch kaum nachts. Gerade Online macht es das nicht einfacher wenn viele schon Tagsüber nicht klar kommen. Da wäre mir Wetter lieber und da habe ich noch gute Hoffnungen da die Reifen dazu ja schon vorhanden sind. Mal sehen.

Wie gesagt, ich will es gar nicht in den Himmel loben und als bestes Racinggame ever hinstellen. Das ist es nicht. Im Gegenzug dazu sehe ich aber bspw. auch PC2 sehr kritisch da das Game wie auch schon Teil 1 massive Bugs hat. Dennoch wird schon wieder mit DLC um sich geworfen und das Game hat Wertungen über 90 erhalten. Forza 7. Umfang und Grafik klasse. In den letzten Jahren musste ich immer überall lesen wie super Forza ist. Tolle Physik und definitiv in Richtung Sim. Jetzt kam es für PC, endlich konnte ich auch Hand anlegen und es war ne Enttäuschung im Bezug aufs Fahrgefühl und plötzlich redet jeder davon es wäre ein Arcaderacer. :o

Na ja und sowas wie im Jahr 2000 stecken geblieben... Die Leute die sowas sagen sollten mal ein GT3 spielen und dann unterhalten wir uns nochmal darüber.


----------



## onlygaming (17. Oktober 2017)

Werde GT Sport bald auch mal live spielen können werde mir das Bundle mit GT Sport + PS4 mit 1 TB holen, werde dann auch mal meine Erfahrungen dazu schreiben


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (17. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die Wettereffekte, ich habe davon immer noch nichts gelesen?
> Gibt es überhaupt unterschiedliches Wetter?
> Selbst auf Youtube finde ich kein Video mit Regen.
> 
> ...



Es gibt kein Wetter. Regen erst recht nicht. Nur vorgegebene Tageszeiten. Da nicht mal alle auf jeder Strecke. Die Tageszeiten bringen unterschiedliche Bewölkung mit. Sonne steht halt immer gleich am Firmament zu der gewählten Tageszeit. Sprich es verändert sich gar nichts.
Da ist GT echt starr drin. Hast tolles HDR aber erlebst es immer gleich.

Kann per DLC noch was passieren aber die jetzige Version bietet es nicht.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (18. Oktober 2017)

Also Wetter bzw Regen und Nebel sind angekündigt und werden definitiv drinn sein nach ein zwei Patches. Und was Rage1988 fortwärendes Gezeter angeht - so schwach ist der Auftritt gar nicht da sämtliche Dlcs kostenlos sind . Damit wurde im Prinzip nur die Entwicklung etwas gestreckt. 

Bei den Fahrmissionen kommen später noch viele Rennen.  Ich werds mir bald auch noch holen. Bin schon gespannt aufs VR.


----------



## fatlace (18. Oktober 2017)

Mal ehrlich, GT kann nach so einer langen entwicklungszeit nur enttäuschen.
Die hinken einfach komplett hinterher.
Es ist doch nix mehr großartig passiert außer grafik updates, dann der käse mit den premium autos bei gt 5 und 6, was soll der käse ?
das machen ja einige modder besser, 
Oder damals 700 autos verkaufen und dabei jede andere lackierung als eigenes auto zu zählen.

Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein wenigstens die eigenen strecken alle zu implementieren.

Ich hab jedes einzelne Gran Turismo gespielt, hunderte von stunden und irgendwie wird der umfang immer weniger, bei einer immer länger werdenden entwicklungszeit.

ein jahr nach release wäre das evtl in ordnung gegangen vom umfang her, aber die kiste ist in einem monat 4 jahre auf dem markt.

Ich stand heute noch im saturn und hatte das spiel in den händen, aber bin dann nochmal in mich gegangen und habe es zurück gelegt. Das ist für mich kein Vollpreis titel, ich werde es mir si her irgendwann mal für 20-30€ holen, aber vorher nicht.

Forza hat gt, in meinen augen, lange überholt, gute arcade racer sind beides, aber gt hat sein augenmerk einfach auf die falschen dinge gesetzt.
mir bringt eine realistische wiederholung nix, den die gucke ich mir villt 1-2 mal an, und ein guter online modus gehört heuzutage einfach dazu, das kann man nicht als verbesserung sehen, genauso wie eine gute karriere.
Sicher kann man sich die rennen alle selber erstellen, für mich ist sowas aber keine motivation.


----------



## gangville (18. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Warnungen.
ich hab das Spiel soeben storniert.
was die Amazon Bewertung aussagt ist auch erschreckend.
da ich viel Erfahrung mit forza 6 hatte, sind es extrem viele Unterschiede und Defizite zu vermerken.

naja, was kann man auch von einem kleinen Studio mit ein paar Entwickler verlangen.
allein schon die Kameraperspektive nervt total.
wenn man lenkt, dann bleibt die Kamera extrem gerade hinter das Fahrzeug.
das hat mich schon in gt5 genervt. 
Forza hat es hier viel besser gelöst.

ich Kauf mir das Spiel eventuell für 30€ später.


----------



## fatlace (18. Oktober 2017)

das mit der „festen“ kamera in der verfolger perspektive kann man fixen, es ist allerdings in den einstellungen ziemlich versteckt.

nachdem ich das bei der demo rausgefunden habe, bin ich auch deutlich besser klar gekommen und hatte gleich viel mehr spass.

ich werd mal rein aus neugier gucken ob man das auch bei gt6 richtig einstellen kann, das hat mich dort schon tierisch genervt.


----------



## Dwayn_E (18. Oktober 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Werde GT Sport bald auch mal live spielen können werde mir das Bundle mit GT Sport + PS4 mit 1 TB holen, werde dann auch mal meine Erfahrungen dazu schreiben



lohnt sich für dich bestimmt, damit du dann feststellst, das das game kacke is und wieder zurück nach forza, assetto oder PCars aufm pc gehst... lul


----------



## gangville (18. Oktober 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> das mit der „festen“ kamera in der verfolger perspektive kann man fixen, es ist allerdings in den einstellungen ziemlich versteckt.
> 
> nachdem ich das bei der demo rausgefunden habe, bin ich auch deutlich besser klar gekommen und hatte gleich viel mehr spass.
> 
> ich werd mal rein aus neugier gucken ob man das auch bei gt6 richtig einstellen kann, das hat mich dort schon tierisch genervt.



jo mich hats zum kotzen gebracht.
jedoch auch in gt sport kann man es nicht komplett entfernen.
wenn man es mit forza oder project cars vergleicht, kommt mir gt sport wie ein mittelalterspiel.


----------



## huenni87 (18. Oktober 2017)

Ok. Den Thread kann man jetzt hier glaube zu machen. Zu wirklich vernünftigen Unterhaltungen über das Spiel wird es nicht mehr kommen. Vielleicht besser so.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Oktober 2017)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Also Wetter bzw Regen und Nebel sind angekündigt und werden definitiv drinn sein nach ein zwei Patches. Und was Rage1988 fortwärendes Gezeter angeht - so schwach ist der Auftritt gar nicht da sämtliche Dlcs kostenlos sind . Damit wurde im Prinzip nur die Entwicklung etwas gestreckt.
> 
> Bei den Fahrmissionen kommen später noch viele Rennen.  Ich werds mir bald auch noch holen. Bin schon gespannt aufs VR.



Was für Gezeter? Ich sehe das eher neutral und habe keine rosarote Brille auf, wie es bei dir der Fall zu sein scheint 

Für ein Spiel, das schon so lange in Entwicklung ist und das eigentlich zum Release der PS4 Pro erscheinen sollte, bekommt man sehr wenig.
Andere Spiele werden für einen geringen Umfang sofort schlecht gemacht und hier wird "nur die Entwicklung etwas gestreckt"?

Was bietet das Spiel denn außer einer guten Grafik bzw. was hebt es von all den anderen aktuellen Rennspielen ab?

- Es gibt kein Wetter (bzw. noch nicht, wer weiß, wann es kommt)
- Es gibt nur sehr wenig Strecken und davon sind viele Strecken der Phantasie entsprungen
- Die Sounds stammen aus dem Synthesizer
- Es gibt keinen Karrieremodus oder etwas vergleichbares
- Die KI ist wohl auch nicht die beste (wie bei Forza auch)
- Die Anzahl der Autos  ist in Ordnung, aber weit weg von der Anzahl in den vorherigen GT

Ich frage mich eher, was die in der ganzen Zeit gemacht haben.
Auf mich wirkt das Spiel eher wie Gran Turismo Sport Prologue.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Was für Gezeter? Ich sehe das eher neutral und habe keine rosarote Brille auf, wie es bei dir der Fall zu sein scheint
> 
> Für ein Spiel, das schon so lange in Entwicklung ist und das eigentlich zum Release der PS4 Pro erscheinen sollte, bekommt man sehr wenig.
> Andere Spiele werden für einen geringen Umfang sofort schlecht gemacht und hier wird "nur die Entwicklung etwas gestreckt"?
> ...



Vermutlich einen funktionierenden Multiplayer in dem man sich nicht mit den ganzen crash-kiddies auseinandersetzen muss.
Der Forza 7 Multiplayer ist dadurch eigentlich schon abgeschrieben.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (18. Oktober 2017)

Also die drei von der Tankstelle werden sich das Spiel wohl nicht kaufen 
Aber macht ja nix. Muss ja nicht jeder alles gut finden


----------



## addicTix (18. Oktober 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Ok. Den Thread kann man jetzt hier glaube zu machen. Zu wirklich vernünftigen Unterhaltungen über das Spiel wird es nicht mehr kommen. Vielleicht besser so.



Ein neuer GT Sports Sammelthread in dem es ausschließlich um GT Sports geht würde ich ziemlich gut finden...
Hier sind ja haufenweise Seiten mit offtopic vollgestopft.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (18. Oktober 2017)

Ein bisschen Regen gibt es wohl doch schon. 

YouTube


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (18. Oktober 2017)

Jo, habe ich jetzt auch gesehen dass man es bei dem Infield da für Rallywagen hat. Aber scheinbar auch nur da bis jetzt.
Sieht jetzt noch nicht so verauschend aus.
Kann und sollete noch werden.


----------



## Chinaquads (19. Oktober 2017)

Und die Server sind wieder down. Danke für die glorreiche Idee, nur Spielstände speichern zu dürfen, wenn die hauseigenen Server online sind...

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perspektivlos (20. Oktober 2017)

Bei den Bildoptionen steht bei mir 2K Priorität der Bildfrequenz ! Kann da auch nichts ändern. Heißt das jetzt das ich das Spiel nur in2k spiele obwohl ich eine PS4 pro und einen 4K Tv habe ?


----------



## VollgasPilot (20. Oktober 2017)

Die Amazon-Bewertungen sind ja richtig mies... naja kann die Kritik teilweise echt nachvollziehen. Online-Zwang an den Stellen wo es nicht nötig ist ist einfach kacke, aber das werden die nie lernen.

Man kann also Savegames nicht lokal speichern, nur weil ein paar Fritzen diese FIA GT Meisterschaft fahren wollen - als gäbe es dafür nicht sowieso besser geeignete Sim-Spiele.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Oktober 2017)

Es sind noch immer die gleichen Bugs wie in der Demo vorhanden. 

Versuch mal bitte jemand mit einem GT3 oder Le Mans Auto in einer Steilkurve (Northern Isle) im 1. Gang ohne TC zu beschleunigen. Unmöglich. Man kommt nicht vom Fleck.
Und falls wieder jemand sagen sollte das sei keine reale Rennsituation... doch!
Hab mich gestern gedreht in der Steilkurve (Kontakt mit anderem Fahrzeug) und stand dann doof quer zur Fahrtrichtung mitten in der Steilkurve. Ich hatte ohne TC keine Chance das Auto da wieder weg zu bekommen.
Selbst der minimalste Throttle Input führt zu sofortigem Kreiseln, und das auch noch in die falsche, nach Naturgesetzen unmöglichen Richtung (Heck rutscht die Steilkurve rauf!). 

Und dann noch die dauernden Server Störungen. Echt mies was PD da abliefert.


----------



## onlygaming (21. Oktober 2017)

So heute werde ich dann auch mal GT Sport probieren, bei jemanden aus meiner Familie der aufgrund eines Umzuges kein Internet hat, und auch was ich sonst so über GT Sport gelesen habe ist ja nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Also der Online Zwang ist echt nicht nötig.

Per Handy Hotspot kann man das ja vergessen, nach den ganzen Updates die locker über 2 GB groß sind ist das Speed Volumen leer ^^

Edit: Ist echt traurig das man ohne Internet nur auf 3 Strecken fahren kann, echt ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## VollgasPilot (21. Oktober 2017)

Dank der ganzen Vorbesteller, weil die Leute es einfach nie, nie und niemals lernen, haben die ihre Schäfchen jedenfalls im trockenen und es wird finanziell trotzdem ein Erfolg sein.

Ich versteh auch nicht wieso sie sich die Kritik der Fans nicht zu Herzen nehmen und z.B. den Online-Zwang-Mist nachträglich rauspatchen usw.


----------



## onlygaming (21. Oktober 2017)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Dank der ganzen Vorbesteller, weil die Leute es einfach nie, nie und niemals lernen, haben die ihre Schäfchen jedenfalls im trockenen und es wird finanziell trotzdem ein Erfolg sein.
> 
> Ich versteh auch nicht wieso sie sich die Kritik der Fans nicht zu Herzen nehmen und z.B. den Online-Zwang-Mist nachträglich rauspatchen usw.



 Hoffentlich, weil 3 Strecken ist echt traurig, und alle 3 sind Fantasie Strecken


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Oktober 2017)

Früher gab es auch Mal den b spec Modus.. auch gestrichen. Mir fehlen auch die klassischen Tuning Optionen. Und klassische Langstreckenrennen... Ach menno  
Die online rennen sind auch crap, 3 strecken werden von den offiziellen Servern geboten, der Rest nur über die Lobby. Und da fahren viele Schwachköpfe momentan rum.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VollgasPilot (22. Oktober 2017)

Und in einigen Jahren wenn die Server abgeschaltet werden ist das Spiel nutzlos, das ist Schade bei guten Games.

Ich würde z.B. heute noch sehr gerne F1 2010 sowie SBK Generations Multiplayer-Rennen fahren weil das einfach legendär gut war und für mich bis heute eigl. nichts mehr rankam an diesen Spaß - leider wurde irgendwann dann Games For Windows und beim anderen Game Spy Arcade eingestellt - kannst also leider nur noch offline zocken. 

Sollen doch wenigstens private dedizierte Server zulassen oder wie das heißt.


----------



## onlygaming (22. Oktober 2017)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Und in einigen Jahren wenn die Server abgeschaltet werden ist das Spiel nutzlos, das ist Schade bei guten Games.
> 
> Ich würde z.B. heute noch sehr gerne F1 2010 sowie SBK Generations Multiplayer-Rennen fahren weil das einfach legendär gut war und für mich bis heute eigl. nichts mehr rankam an diesen Spaß - leider wurde irgendwann dann Games For Windows und beim anderen Game Spy Arcade eingestellt - kannst also leider nur noch offline zocken.
> 
> Sollen doch wenigstens private dedizierte Server zulassen oder wie das heißt.



Das ist es halt, bei NFS 2015 ist es nicht anders, und wie gesagt es gibt auch Leute ohne Internet, oder schlechtem, was machen die dann? Genau in die Röhre gucken!


----------



## addicTix (23. Oktober 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Das ist es halt, bei NFS 2015 ist es nicht anders, und wie gesagt es gibt auch Leute ohne Internet, oder schlechtem, was machen die dann?



Warum sollte man auf eine so extreme Minderheit Rücksicht nehmen?
Es gibt so gut wie keinen der kein Internet hat - und die, die tatsächlich keins haben, sind auch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine User die an aktuellen Konsolen spielen bzw. überhaupt spielen.
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass man für neuere PS4 Spiele zwingend die Konsole auf die neueste Firmware updaten muss (was eine Internetverbindung voraussetzt, außer man rennt andauernd zu bekannten die einem die Firmware auf einen Stick ziehen) und zusätzlich gibt es immer mehr Spiele die an Day One einen Patch voraussetzen, sodass man überhaupt vernünftig spielen kann.
Ein Worst Case Scenario war in dem Fall THPS 5.

Leute die einfach schlechtes Internet haben, die haben einfach gelitten - War schon immer so, wird auch immer so bleiben.
Hatte bis 2008 DSL Light 384, konnte deshalb viele Spiele an der Playstation 3 nicht spielen und Updates bzw. ganze Spiele über Steam downloaden war schon ein Krampf. 
Konnte es aber leider nicht ändern, gab nichts besseres zu dem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## onlygaming (26. Oktober 2017)

addicTix schrieb:


> Warum sollte man auf eine so extreme Minderheit Rücksicht nehmen?
> Es gibt so gut wie keinen der kein Internet hat - und die, die tatsächlich keins haben, sind auch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine User die an aktuellen Konsolen spielen bzw. überhaupt spielen.
> Ganz davon abgesehen, dass man für neuere PS4 Spiele zwingend die Konsole auf die neueste Firmware updaten muss (was eine Internetverbindung voraussetzt, außer man rennt andauernd zu bekannten die einem die Firmware auf einen Stick ziehen) und zusätzlich gibt es immer mehr Spiele die an Day One einen Patch voraussetzen, sodass man überhaupt vernünftig spielen kann.
> Ein Worst Case Scenario war in dem Fall THPS 5.
> ...



Der Online Zwang ist trotzdem Müll, vorallem wenn die Server nicht reibungslos funktionieren und man nicht mehr speichern kann,


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Oktober 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Der Online Zwang ist trotzdem Müll, vorallem wenn die Server nicht reibungslos funktionieren und man nicht mehr speichern kann,



Dann haben die Leute nun mal gelitten, da machst du nichts wenn die Server down sind.  Das offline auch nur 3 Strecken maximal verfügbar sind (davon wohl auch keine realen) ist auch eine tolle Funktion. Ein Spiel normal zu kaufen reicht ja nicht mehr aus. Da brauchst du noch Internet sonst wird das nicht mit dem Fahren., wurde doch von den Entwicklern ganz klar so kommuniziert.  Aber wer lebt bitte heute noch ohne Internet. 

#Ironie


----------



## addicTix (27. Oktober 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Dann haben die Leute nun mal gelitten, da machst du nichts wenn die Server down sind.  Das offline auch nur 3 Strecken maximal verfügbar sind (davon wohl auch keine realen) ist auch eine tolle Funktion. Ein Spiel normal zu kaufen reicht ja nicht mehr aus. Da brauchst du noch Internet sonst wird das nicht mit dem Fahren., wurde doch von den Entwicklern ganz klar so kommuniziert.  Aber wer lebt bitte heute noch ohne Internet.
> 
> #Ironie


Hey, wenn du jetzt noch das #Ironie am Ende des Beitrags entfernst, dann kann ich dir da ja 100% zustimmen .
Aber ist natürlich eine logische Eigenschaft von dir, dass gerade du ironisch schreiben musst "Wer hat denn heutzutage kein Internet?", passt ganz klar zu deinem geiern nach immer schnellerem Internet und dem prahlen damit gegenüber Leuten mit schlechterem, vor allem hier im Forum.
Gerade du gehörst nämlich zu den Leuten die mit 5-6 MB/s Download nicht mehr Leben könnten.
Also mach mal nicht hier auf Moralapostel und zeig dein echtes Gesicht.

Und komm mal von deinem butthurt runter.
Hätte mein Post jemand anders geschrieben, dann wärst du der erste der ohne zu Überlegen zugestimmt hätte.
Ich kenn dich doch.


----------



## fatlace (27. Oktober 2017)

Trotzdem ist der online zwang mist.
das brauchst du nicht schön reden.
und die server von denen sind alles andere als stabil.


----------



## addicTix (27. Oktober 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der online zwang mist.
> das brauchst du nicht schön reden.
> und die server von denen sind alles andere als stabil.


Von schön reden kann man hier nicht sprechen.
Man sieht aber einfach in was für eine Richtung sich das ganze entwickelt.
PS1 war eine komplett offline Konsole, PS2 anfänglich auch bis das LAN Kit kam womit man einige Spiele online spielen konnte (im großen und ganzen aber immer noch eine offline Konsole).
Mit der PS3 hat man sich dann schon stark in die Richtung online entwickelt, gibt auch haufenweise Spiele deren Multiplayer abgeschaltet wurde obwohl er ein nicht kleiner Bestandteil des Spiels war.
Selbst Exklusivspiele sind davon nicht verschont geblieben.
Und jetzt mir der PS4 wird es nicht besser, wie man an GT Sports sehen kann.
Aber was will man dagegen machen?

Auf dem PC siehts auch nicht mehr so gut aus durch Geschichten wie Steam etc.
Deshalb finde ich die Argumentation mit dem Internet nur lächerlich, so gut wie jedes Game bekommt Day One Updates oder müssen komplett runtergeladen werden, wird also keine Rücksicht auf die ohne Interner oder mit sehr schlechtem Internet genommen.


----------



## TheWalle82 (27. Oktober 2017)

.. wenn jemand kein schnelles internet hat kann er nimmer zocken ... ich kanns nicht mehr hören, ja mein Gott es entwickelt sich halt alles weiter! und ich bin froh das ich heutzutage z.B. Patches und ganze Spiele bequem übers Netz saugen kann... sollen wir jetzt vielleicht auch noch anfangen rum zu maulen das es ne Frechheit ist wenn Spiele für moderne Konsolen entwickelt werden? Ich hab ne PS1 daheim es ist eine Frechheit das ich damit nicht GT Sport zocken kann 

Klar isses ******* für Leute ohne schnelles Netz aber was können die Japanischen Entwickler dafür das Deutschland im Netzausbau Jahre hinterher hinkt!?


----------



## fatlace (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaub ihr rafft das einfach nicht.
es geht generell um den online ZWANG,
du kannst das spiel ohne internet und PS Plus nicht gebrauchen.
Offline ist nix möglich, NIX.

ja klar man kann mega fanboy sein und das alles auf die entwicklung schieben und ist ja eh bald überall so (dann wegen genau solcher leute).
weiter vorbestellen und den entwicklern schön die kohle zu stecken bevor die auch nur den finger krumm gemacht haben, und dann nach etlichen jahre so eine multiplayer demo zum vollpreis verkaufen.
dir offline nix erlauben, dann noch in foren einen neuen thread wollen weil es menschen gibt die kritik äußern, wie können die es wagen.

es geht darum das es ein verfluchtes arcade rennspiel ist, du hast schon keine karriere und kannst dann offline(grund ist erstmal egal, ob die server down sind oder was auch immer) nicht mal deine „missionen“ machen, geil ne?
Warum? einfach weil die es wollen, und es annscheinend genug idioten geben die das so hinnehmen.
Einen wirklich guten grund, missionen oder alle freigespielten strecken offline nicht nutzen zu können gibt es nicht.

mal ein kleines beispiel von mir, wir haben mit einigen freunden eine halle gemietet wo wir uns im sommer viel aufhalten und unser hobby, den autos, nachgehen, schrauben usw.
dort steht auch ne ps4 und ne xbox auf der wir auch mal ne runde zocken, und ratet was wir da nicht haben? ja genau internet


----------



## AltissimaRatio (28. Oktober 2017)

So ich hab es mir jetzt auch geholt.  YouTube ich steh total auf GT Sports Photorealismus 

wow der Lackierungseditor ist mal mega! 
Gran Turismo™SPORT livery editor first Atempt part 1 - YouTube

haha sehe grade das der 2. Teil von Youtube gesperrt wurde - wie kann das sein wenn ich die offizielle Hochladefunktion nutze?

Aber zurück zum Editor - da kann man sich echt vergraben drin. Und man sieht auf die Art auch wie gut die Modelle von GT Sport tatsächlich sind.


----------



## onlygaming (30. Oktober 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr rafft das einfach nicht.
> es geht generell um den online ZWANG,
> du kannst das spiel ohne internet und PS Plus nicht gebrauchen.
> Offline ist nix möglich, NIX.



Ach man braucht auch noch PS Plus um "offline" die "Kampange" zu spielen? Wird ja immer besser, sollte GT7 in die gleiche richtung gehen krame ich halt nochmal die älteren Teile raus, weil für 2 Spiele PS Plus zu erwerben sehe ich nicht ein.

Da kann das Spiel so gut sein wie es möchte, ist dann halt leider so.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (30. Oktober 2017)

Nein braucht man nicht. 
Sinn macht es ohne PS+ trotzdem nicht, weil wie wir alle wissen ist der offline Part nicht allzu umfangreich.


----------



## Perspektivlos (31. Oktober 2017)

Kann man bei der PS4 Pro irgendwo die Grafik umstellen ? Das Menü bei mir ist untergraut und nicht auswählbar !?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber. [emoji6]



LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Wenn die PS4 an einem 4K TV angeschlossen ist, dann ist automatisch der "Priorität für Qualität" Modus aktiv. Kann dann auch nicht verändert werden, da der Menüpunkt nicht auswählbar ist.
> Stellt man in den PS4 Einstellungen auf 1080p oder zockt eben an einem Full HD TV, kann man zwischen Bildfrequenz und Qualität wählen. Bedeutet im Modus "Priorität für Qualität" 1800p checkerboard und Replays mit 30 FPS. Im Modus "Priorität für Bildfrequenz" 1080p und Replays mit 60 FPS.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (31. Oktober 2017)

hab gerade dieses Replay geguckt und mich dabei ertappt wie ich nachdem ich kurz abgelenkt war dachte ich schaue echte Rennfootage... YouTube


----------



## Perspektivlos (31. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir steht Steht Priorität für Bildfrequenz halt nur ausgegraut. Also läuft es bei mir bei 1800p obwohl das da dasteht ? Selbst wenn ich die Konsole auf 1080p stelle kann man nix ändern. Bei der Bildbearbeitung steht dann komischer weise immer noch bei Auflösung 4K da obwohl ich die Konsole auf 1080p gestellt habe.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (31. Oktober 2017)

Ja bei mir steht auch ausgegraut Priorität für Bildfrequenz. Aber am 4K TV ist standardmäßig immer 1800p. 
Hast du das Spiel neu gestartet nach der Änderung in den PS4 Einstellungen? Ansonsten funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## Perspektivlos (31. Oktober 2017)

Ja hab ich gemacht und nun geht es ! Bei anderen Spielen müsste man es nicht neu starten.Aber alles gut.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. November 2017)

okay ich habe gestern 4 neue Uploads gefertigt, davon 3 mit einer _speziellen _
PCGH Community Lackierung , die ich eigens angefertigt habe.
Viel Spass!

GT Sport AMG GT GT3 Alsace 1 Lap Replay - YouTube

und die drei mit der Community Lackierung..

YouTube

YouTube

YouTube


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. November 2017)

Ich habe ab dem letzten Update den Bug dass bei Wiederholungen die Menü-Buttons nicht mehr angezeigt werden. Ich kann zwar Kamera und Wagen wechseln aber die Wiederholung nicht abbrechen. Der Menüpfeil ist da aber wenn man durchklickt gibt es nur Pausieren. So sind Repay auf der Pro unbrauchbar. Mal sehen woran es liegt.

Zudem ruckelt es immer noch am Start bei dichtem Fahrerfeld. Hoffe die können es noch patchen. Wobei mir lieber wäre die Rally Rennen würden sich nicht mehr wie Glatteis anfühlen. Die Strecken fallen für mich eh flach. Hoffe kommen in den nächsten Monaten mehr Asphalt-Kurs.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (2. November 2017)

Ich habe auch die Pro , habe den Bug aber bisher nicht gehabt..Es betrifft wohl nicht alle.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (2. November 2017)

Muss ich vielleicht neu installieren. Fehler gibt es halt auch auf Konsole.
Wird schon werden.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (6. November 2017)

endlich den Nürburgring freigeschaltet..
was denkt ihr über den Paintjob?


YouTube

Nachtgameplay sieht einfach nur geil aus und ist total atmosphärisch

YouTube


----------

